# FelonEs M1T/Test e first cycle log



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A couple of people asked if I was logging this cycle so I thought I would.

Right a bit of background .I'm 36,been training 2yrs.I started off at under 11 stone and before I started this cycle I was 13 stone(182lbs).5ft 11 and about 11-12% body fat,my avi is my before cycle pic.I always eat clean,rarely cheat.Always weigh my food,count calories/macros etc.Waited 2yrs until I knew a bit about nutrition/training and had a decent base before touching aas.

CYCLE

My cycle is as such......Weeks 1-4 15mg M1T.Weeks 1-12 500mg Test e.Arimidex 0.5mg every 3 days or as needed.PCT will be Nolva 20mg for 4 weeks and Clomid 100mg a day for first 2 then 50mg a day for last two weeks.Will also be taking HCG 1000iu a week from week 2.

DIET

My diet is always clean,macros atm are this....Carbs 344g Fats 136g Protein 291g which is 3794 calories.Obviously this will be ramped up with weight increase.

TRAINING

Mon-Chest/Abs

Tue-Back

Wed-Shoulders/Abs

Thu-Arms

Fri-Legs/Abs

LIFTS

Bench 80kg for reps

Deadlift 180kg for reps

Squat 100kg for some reps

Seated Shoulder Press 70kg(bb smiths)

I do 6 exercises per large muscle at 4 sets of 8-12 and 4 exercises per smaller at 4 sets of 12-15.I never do cardio as I'm very active as it is and struggle to put weight on.

So that's that.I started this cycle 6 days ago with my first 500mg test jab(a lot easier than I thought it'd be)at 182lbs.Currently sitting at 189lbs which is obviously just water but still feels good to be half a stone heavier lol.Not looking bloated at all and I feel great.

Today is my chest day so I'll update later


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Good luck mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Good luck mate! :thumbup1:


Cheers mate :beer:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ur gonna do well on this mate i can tell


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Good luck mate your gonna love it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> ur gonna do well on this mate i can tell


Thanks mate.Hope so lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Good luck mate your gonna love it. Are you running an ai and hcg?


Yeah mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate


Sorry mate on the train so skipped through and didn't read the op properly.

Your in great shape to be starting your first cycle. Hope it goes as good as I think it will

Hope you don't think I'm being rude but your bench is quite low for the way you look


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Sorry mate on the train so skipped through and didn't read the op properly.
> 
> Your in great shape to be starting your first cycle. Hope it goes as good as I think it will
> 
> Hope you don't think I'm being rude but your bench is quite low for the way you look


Lol no you're not being rude my bench is weak.All my other lifts have progressed nicely except that.Been p1ssing me off for ages so hopefully I'll get past it now


----------



## Logman (Nov 27, 2012)

Surely not 6 different exercises for Chest? I normally do 3 (Fly, Flat Bench, Decline/Incline).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Logman said:


> Surely not 6 different exercises for Chest? I normally do 3 (Fly, Flat Bench, Decline/Incline).


Yeah.Flat bench,Incline,Decline,Dips,Low Cables and High Cables


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Agree with @longman. My chest is battered after 3. I do 3 on everything but change exercises every couple of weeks. legs I do 4 or 5

You'll smash your pbs regardless but would lower the volume. Just my opinion


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Agree with @longman. My chest is battered after 3. I do 3 on everything but change exercises every couple of weeks. legs I do 4 or 5
> 
> You'll smash your pbs regardless but would lower the load. Just my opinion


Definitely not lowering it for next 11 weeks,gonna smash the granny out of it lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Definitely not lowering it for next 11 weeks,gonna smash the granny out of it lol


Haha well you obviously know what your doing and what works for you. I couldn't handle that work load though.

Anyway good luck I'll be keeping an eye in this


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha well you obviously know what your doing and what works for you. I couldn't handle that work load though.
> 
> Anyway good luck I'll be keeping an eye in this


Cheers mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm in. I agree you should do well on this. Macros look good and you must have a very good metabolism to be consuming so many cals with as low bf as you seem to have in the avi!

One piece of advice with all the volume you do, keep intensity HIGH.

Good luck bud


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

In for FelonE to be swole


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right just got back from the gym.Calves were pumped on the 20 min walk there,could get annoying but.......what a fvcking session lol.My 80kg bench which I've been stuck on forever is now an 85kg bench lol fvcking buzzin.Set 1-5 reps,set 2-4 reps,set 3-3 reps,set 4-3 reps and dropped the weight to 60kg and banged 15 reps out.So happy to of got my bench up after only 6 days on,hopefully a sign of things to come.Then on to the incline plate loaded machine,I did 4 sets of between 8 and 12 @ 37.5kg each side,dropped weight to 20kg each side and went to failure.Next was incline flyes,4 sets of 8 with 18kg db.Then bodyweight dips,4 sets of 12.Then hammer grip bench on plate loaded machine,did 4 sets of between 8 and 12 @ 70kg,doing slow reps,paused reps.Dropped weight to 40kg and went to failure(about 15 reps).Then cable crossovers with 32kg each side,4 sets of 8.Abs was hanging leg raises,crunches,side bends with 24kg kettle bell and twists with 10kg medicine ball.All 4 sets to failure.

The pump was fvcking amazing,looked and felt a lot bigger than 13 and a half stone.Felt big and strong,very Alpha male lol.

6 days in and I'm very happy with the way things are going so far.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Appetite has gone to sh1t,having to force the food down,but I'm used to having to do that anyway


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

IN for gains.

Interested to see how things go, glad it looks to have gotten off to a good start


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheers lads,loving it so far


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

subbed, good to see you've built a decent base before hitting the good stuff, wish id of had your patience.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> subbed, good to see you've built a decent base before hitting the good stuff, wish id of had your patience.


I was tempted to do it earlier lol


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Good luck mate! Already in great shape from being natty!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Good luck mate! Already in great shape from being natty!


Thanks mate,been working hard at it last 2yrs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weighed myself this morning and no increase,still 189lbs atm.Back day today so I'll see if I can break my 180kg deadlift pb.Appetite's still sh1t but making sure I still get my food in.Report again after I've been to the gym.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from the gym.Back day today,felt like a beast.My previous deadlift pb was 180kg,my NEW pb is 190kg so very happy with that.Lat pulldowns went up one plate to 93kg for 4 sets of 8.All in all a wicked session,felt like King Kong and noticed eyes on me training lol(mirin).Saw a mate I haven't seen for a few weeks and he asked if I'm eating more or something cos I look bigger(sweet as a nut).Definitely feeling more intense in the gym and not as fvcked walking home.Also sex drive is up which my mrs is happy about lol.So for 7 days in it couldn't really be going any better :thumb:


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Good Stuff. What lab are you using for the Test E mate??


----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

In to Mire, Keep at it pal.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JUSSI75 said:


> Good Stuff. What lab are you using for the Test E mate??


Guerilla mate.2nd jab tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fuark said:


> In to Mire, Keep at it pal.


Cheers mate


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Guerilla mate.2nd jab tomorrow


Cool. Nice urinal in the background by the way.

Can't beat a nice bit of ceramic.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JUSSI75 said:


> Cool. Nice urinal in the background by the way.
> 
> Can't beat a nice bit of ceramic.


Lol it really makes the pic I think


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Subbed... best of luck mate


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Guerilla mate.2nd jab tomorrow


good progress mate how was the pip for first pin


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> good progress mate how was the pip for first pin


Not too bad mate and my technique probably wasn't the best lol had a little dead leg for couple of days but didn't hurt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well I've just done my 2nd jab in my other thigh.Wasn't shaking at all this time cos I knew what to expect.No dramas,oil went in smoothly and didn't hurt at all.The first jab I was ****ting myself a bit cos never injected anything before but this time it was quick and painless.To be honest I didn't think I would ever get used to sitting there with a pin sticking out my leg lol but it's no where near as bad as you think it'll be.So....today is shoulders day,I'm feeling good and strong so hopefully will beat my pb of 70kg on the shoulder pres.I'll report after 

Weight is still 189lbs so no increase today,might up the calories to 3900


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just realised I only put 1ml in my quad so put another 1ml in my delt,happy days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back from the gym.Set another pb,seated smiths shoulder press-80kg for 3.Couldn't even do one b4 so happy with that.Lat raises moved up to 18kg db,4 sets of 8.Feeling full and strong these days.Can def see the attraction to aas now lol.Breaking pbs all over the place


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done my first lot of hcg.Feel like a fvcking pin cushion today,scared to drink anything lol


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Good stuff mate. After reading your log, contemplated doing a cycle myself. It's quite encouraging lol. Good to see your weights going up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sigma said:


> Good stuff mate. After reading your log, contemplated doing a cycle myself. It's quite encouraging lol. Good to see your weights going up.


Thanks mate.Before I started I thought what's all the fuss about?.....now I see lol.Not sure how long Test e takes to kick in but the M1T is doing it's job well


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate.Before I started I thought what's all the fuss about?.....now I see lol.Not sure how long Test e takes to kick in but the M1T is doing it's job well


i think about 4 weeks to test e to show its head, thats why you read alot of ppl doing 4 week dbol kickstarts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> i think about 4 weeks to test e to show its head, thats why you read alot of ppl doing 4 week dbol kickstarts


Cool thanks mate


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

Did my first hcg today too. Loaded up 1ml in to the 5000iu ampule then shot 750iu sub-q.

1ml looks like such a small amount it's hard to believe it'll last as long as it will. Haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Did my first hcg today too. Loaded up 1ml in to the 5000iu ampule then shot 750iu sub-q.
> 
> 1ml looks like such a small amount it's hard to believe it'll last as long as it will. Haha.


What cycle are you running mate?


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

Test E 450mg pw for 13 weeks. Adding var at 75mg ed at week 10 for 6 weeks as a bridge to pct.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Definitely subbed! Good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Adding var at 75mg ed at week 10 for 6 weeks as a bridge to pct.


Would you mind briefly (so as not to derail FelonE's log) explaining this?


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

BennyC said:


> Would you mind briefly (so as not to derail FelonE's log) explaining this?


Well, the plan is to spend the first 10 weeks purely in a lean bulk. Then on week 10 i'll add in the anavar (i have 6 weeks worth at 75mg a day) and begin a cut. Drop calories etc.

That means i'll have three weeks on test and anavar while cutting, at the end of which i'll drop the test. Then the last three weeks will be var only and by the end of that the test should be cleared enough to start pct.

Job jobbed.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol walking back from Lidl in a vest and one of the local travellers shouted out the van that I've put some good size on and do I want a fight set up haha nah I'm cool thanks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 9

Starting weight-182lbs

Current weight-189lbs

Was arm day today,felt great and managed to curl 15kg on each side of the ez bar for 4 sets of 8(slow,concentrated reps),an increase of 5kg.Pumps were insane,bordering on painful,had to stretch biceps between every set.Back pumps are in full force now so might get some Taurine for them.Great workout though,feel intense.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Is there any particular reason you went for Test e and not another test ester mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sigma said:


> Is there any particular reason you went for Test e and not another test ester mate?


Not really mate,just seen it recommended alot for first cycle


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Less jabs too with a longer ester but then also a little wait at the start before blood levels rise. Of course any negative sides/reactions will take longer to clear too than with prop. Pro's & con's to each but don't think I would use a short ester for my first cycle for not wanting to feel like a pin cushion.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BennyC said:


> Less jabs too with a longer ester but then also a little wait at the start before blood levels rise. Of course any negative sides/reactions will take longer to clear too than with prop. Pro's & con's to each but don't think I would use a short ester for my first cycle for not wanting to feel like a pin cushion.


Yeah I don't mind once a week but wouldn't really wanna be jabbing eod or something


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol walking back from Lidl in a vest and one of the local travellers shouted out the van that I've put some good size on and do I want a fight set up haha nah I'm cool thanks


Do you like dags?

Some travellers stopped me outside lidl trying to sell me a tv, his mate leaned into the back of the car and peeled back a blanket to reveal a freshly nicked widescreen tv! I said no. Didn't get asked to fight though  must be doing something wrong


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Forgot to say, do you know about meatmaster in botley? I get all my meat from there it's good quality and cheap. They're currently doing 10kg chicken breast for £38!! That's about 75p/breast.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Do you like dags?
> 
> Some travellers stopped me outside lidl trying to sell me a tv, his mate leaned into the back of the car and peeled back a blanket to reveal a freshly nicked widescreen tv! I said no. Didn't get asked to fight though  must be doing something wrong


Lol you're bigger than me,maybe they thought they'd lose if you fought haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Forgot to say, do you know about meatmaster in botley? I get all my meat from there it's good quality and cheap. They're currently doing 10kg chicken breast for £38!! That's about 75p/breast.


I don't drive,do they have a website?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just found their website,doesn't look like they do deliver


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I don't drive,do they have a website?


Yes meatmaster.info. It says it's a cash and carry but they're open to anyone. They've also got a shop in the covered market in town but don't know what deals they've got on there.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Also the frozen diced chicken breast from Iceland in cc right next to your gym is good, I get that when I can't get down to botley. It's about 835g for £5 just in case you didn't know


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Also the frozen diced chicken breast from Iceland in cc right next to your gym is good, I get that when I can't get down to botley. It's about 835g for £5 just in case you didn't know


That's good.I buy it from Lidl it's 1kg for £6.39.Only cos I live near it lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's good.I buy it from Lidl it's 1kg for £6.39.Only cos I live near it lol


I love lidl can't knock it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

69p a can of tuna,bargain.Had 14 tins yesterday lol


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 69p a can of tuna,bargain.Had 14 tins yesterday lol


Fvkin hell thats a lot of tuna!! I get sick after eating 1 tin baba


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> Fvkin hell thats a lot of tuna!! I get sick after eating 1 tin baba


Lol bought not ate,2 tins a day I have


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol bought not ate,2 tins a day I have


Ah right was gonna say thats a mental amount haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 10

Starting Weight-182lbs

Current Weight-191lbs

Ok so woke up heavier this morning.Upped my cals to 4014 yesterday.It's hard work being as active as I am cos I have to get a serious amount of food down to bulk.Leg day today so looking to be walking like a cripple later lol.Update when I get back from gym


----------



## BirdIsTheWord (Apr 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> DAY 10
> 
> Starting Weight-182lbs
> 
> ...


Great progress so far mate! Hope the rest goes well. Who's M1T are you running? You may be fine, but I had a slight lactation problem when I used it myself :s


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BirdIsTheWord said:


> Great progress so far mate! Hope the rest goes well. Who's M1T are you running? You may be fine, but I had a slight lactation problem when I used it myself :s


Dragon Nutrition mate.Well ain't started breastfeeding just yet lol


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just found their website,doesn't look like they do deliver


What kind of meat wholesale are they if they don't do fcukin liver??.

I love liver especially with fava beans and a nice chianti


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hannibal said:


> What kind of meat wholesale are they if they don't do fcukin liver??.
> 
> I love liver especially with fava beans and a nice chianti


Too long on this M1T I'll need a new fvcking liver lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right,back from the gym.Legs got smashed and got a new pb 120kg atg squat for 3 reps so happy about that.Got a new pb on every workout this week lol good sh1t.Did 12 sets on calves,the pump was fvcking painful and had quite bad back pumps on the whole session.Felt like a beast though,happy days :beer:


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

In!

Reading this I'm starting to wish I ran an oral kick start now. Felt like I was waiting ages for a noticeable strength increase.

Doing well already lad so can't wait to see where your at at the end of your cycle! Best of luck.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smokey13 said:


> In!
> 
> Reading this I'm starting to wish I ran an oral kick start now. Felt like I was waiting ages for a noticeable strength increase.
> 
> Doing well already lad so can't wait to see where your at at the end of your cycle! Best of luck.


Cheers mate


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Yeah I don't mind once a week but wouldn't really wanna be jabbing eod or something


Ditto.



Dieseldave said:


> I love lidl can't knock it





FelonE said:


> 69p a can of tuna,bargain.Had 14 tins yesterday lol


Recently started shopping at Lidl & Aldi myself. Turkey is also well priced, often overlooked, a very lean meat if you struggle to keep fats down in your diet but still hit other macro's.



FelonE said:


> Lol bought not ate,2 tins a day I have


I have 2-4 a week, favouring mackerel which you can also buy tinned in tomato/spicy sauces, oil, brine etc. Lower mercury higher EFA's etc

Quark and cottage cheese shouldn't be overlooked either and can be spiced up pretty easily, give me a shout if you want some ideas.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BennyC said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Recently started shopping at Lidl & Aldi myself. Turkey is also well priced, often overlooked, a very lean meat if you struggle to keep fats down in your diet but still hit other macro's.
> 
> ...


Lidls is the one mate,when you eat a lot of food it pays to bargain hunt lol.Not too keen on Mackerel,not really a fish person but can manage tuna.When you starting your cycle mate?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BennyC said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Quark and cottage cheese shouldn't be overlooked either and can be spiced up pretty easily, give me a shout if you want some ideas.


Yep. 49p for 200g cottage cheese isn't bad at all and although it made me wretch when I first tried it I love it now. Tip of the day - DO NOT add peanut butter, it doesn't work


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Yep. 49p for 200g cottage cheese isn't bad at all and although it made me wretch when I first tried it I love it now. Tip of the day - DO NOT add peanut butter, it doesn't work


Never tried it but heard some horror stories lol put me off.Missus said it's like baby sick


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Never tried it but heard some horror stories lol put me off.Missus said it's like baby sick


Yes it looks like some type of discharge. Now I eat it on rice cakes sort of like crisps in dip and it's one of my favourite meals!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Might try it though. Good for protein innit


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Lidls is the one mate,when you eat a lot of food it pays to bargain hunt lol.Not too keen on Mackerel,not really a fish person but can manage tuna.When you starting your cycle mate?


Yep, look after the pennies and the pounds look after themselves.

Supposedly the 30th of July but I'm inclined to wait til a little later in the year. I'm reverse dieting for the first time and it's going very well and I don't really want to throw another variable in to the mix just yet (though I still want to go on). I want to find the level of carbs where I begin to gain weight/ noticeable fat gain and then I'll be ready to start.

As I said before I'm in no rush but will be sure to let you know when I do 



Dieseldave said:


> Yep. 49p for 200g cottage cheese isn't bad at all and although it made me wretch when I first tried it I love it now. Tip of the day - DO NOT add peanut butter, it doesn't work


I made this rookie mistake. Figured peanut butter & jam on toast is heavenly, what could go wrong in cottage cheese? everything. That's what. Avoid for the sake of your tastebuds!

However peanut butter on sweet potato is dreamy! 100% kind, all kinds of hnnng.



FelonE said:


> Might try it though. Good for protein innit


Great source of fat & protein :thumbup1: good source of calories too.

If you want peanut butter but again want to control your fat macro you could try PB2 which is basically powdered peanut butter you can mix with water, only has 15% of the fat calories (as the oil is removed), closest thing to it. Picked myself some up on recommendation from a friend. Also The Peanutbutter Co do some interesting blends: (ignore the Quest bars)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good on you for waiting til you got everything sorted before you go on,I did too


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks like it's going well :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Looks like it's going well :thumbup1:


Couldn't be going any better mate.9lbs in 10 days and pbs on all lifts.Feeling great,no complaints so far


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Couldn't be going any better mate.9lbs in 10 days and pbs on all lifts.Feeling great,no complaints so far


Can't ask for more than that to be fair

M1T is a great kicker to a cycle

Noticing any sides?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Hows it going mate? How are you finding the m1t? Im so tempted to run it i just cant be assed with an oral that destroys my appetite and makes me feel sick!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Can't ask for more than that to be fair
> 
> M1T is a great kicker to a cycle
> 
> Noticing any sides?


Appetite went for a bit but it's back again now.Today after doing squats had some serious back pumps and doing calves was painful.Apart from that no mate.All good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Hows it going mate? How are you finding the m1t? Im so tempted to run it i just cant be assed with an oral that destroys my appetite and makes me feel sick!


Appetites back now mate.M1T is the shizzle lol feeling wicked,big and strong


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Appetites back now mate.M1T is the shizzle lol feeling wicked,big and strong


Nice! Probably been mentioned already but is it dragon? What dosage?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Nice! Probably been mentioned already but is it dragon? What dosage?


Yeah Dragon Nutrition @ 15mg mate.Some potent stuff


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Better late than never I suppose, but Subbed to this :thumb: best of luck mate. @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Youngstarz said:


> Better late than never I suppose, but Subbed to this :thumb: best of luck mate. @FelonE


Thank you mate


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks like it has started well mate! 

Have you put on a lot of water weight or is it more leanish?


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Been following this with interest, really wish I kick started my cycle with something. 3 weeks in to a test cyp course waiting for it to kick in.

Keep up the good work. Got to say your new Avi looks the mutts nuts ( no ****)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Looks like it has started well mate!
> 
> Have you put on a lot of water weight or is it more leanish?


My avi pic is from today,still looking pretty lean mate,just look a lot bigger


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Will2309 said:


> Been following this with interest, really wish I kick started my cycle with something. 3 weeks in to a test cyp course waiting for it to kick in.
> 
> Keep up the good work. Got to say your new Avi looks the mutts nuts ( no ****)


Cheers mate.Glad I kicked off with M1T cos I'm impatient lol


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

FelonE said:


> My avi pic is from today,still looking pretty lean mate,just look a lot bigger


Looking good then mate! :beer:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> My avi pic is from today,still looking pretty lean mate,just look a lot bigger


yup, as i said, looking harder than chinese algebra everyday

seeing your results almost makes me want to pin, but im too old to be as lean as you and happy enough with my look.... i suppose lol

keep it up and gratz on the squats, got 2 sets of 5 box squats at 120 myself yday, high bar and low bar, feel like tyrese had a holiday in my shorts today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

before cycle

 10 days in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> yup, as i said, looking harder than chinese algebra everyday
> 
> seeing your results almost makes me want to pin, but im too old to be as lean as you and happy enough with my look.... i suppose lol
> 
> keep it up and gratz on the squats, got 2 sets of 5 box squats at 120 myself yday, high bar and low bar, feel like tyrese had a holiday in my shorts today


I'm 36 mate.Good job on the squats


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still looked great even at natty mate, especially for 2 years work


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm 36 mate.Good job on the squats


lol fork, so is i :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> lol fork, so is i :beer:


Age ain't nothing but a number mate


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Age ain't nothing but a number mate


well it just keeps getting bigger tho dont it 

have a serious fear of needles tho, cant even watch em on tv :/ and cos of my heart i dont wanna risk anything with possible cardiac hypertrophy, had a mate have a heart attack few years ago due to the juice, hes still on it lol

but damn gtz on the lean look man, its inspiring

this is only 10 days in and look at the results, ~74 to go :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> well it just keeps getting bigger tho dont it
> 
> have a serious fear of needles tho, cant even watch em on tv :/ and cos of my heart i dont wanna risk anything with possible cardiac hypertrophy, had a mate have a heart attack few years ago due to the juice, hes still on it lol
> 
> ...


Honestly mate I was sh1tting myself about pinning.Was sat there with it all laid out,heart was racing and I was shaking.Put the pin to my leg,took a deep breath and pushed.Felt like a tiny pinch,before I knew it I was sat there with it in my leg lol.Took a while to push 2ml in and after I felt a bit sick and was sweating haha.2nd jab,wasnt shaking at all,didnt even feel pin go in,pushed oil in and felt fine.Couldn't believe how easy it was mate.The thought of it's the worst thing.the actual process is easy


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> The thought of it's the worst thing.the actual process is easy


honestly i thought that and a mate awhile back wanted me to pin him, he got it all ready and called me into the cubicle and handed me the needle, i started shaking like a sh1tting dog and sweating like rolf in a barney costume, couldnt do it

when i was in the hospital i near fainted a few times getting blood drawn and having IV's put in, cant even watch them on TV, have to turn away, they are a serious phobia for me

guess i'll have to live with mediocrity and slum it with var and live thru you, go team Felon.E lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> honestly i thought that and a mate awhile back wanted me to pin him, he got it all ready and called me into the cubicle and handed me the needle, i started shaking like a sh1tting dog and sweating like rolf in a barney costume, couldnt do it
> 
> when i was in the hospital i near fainted a few times getting blood drawn and having IV's put in, cant even watch them on TV, have to turn away, they are a serious phobia for me
> 
> guess i'll have to live with mediocrity and slum it with var and live thru you, go team Felon.E lol


I promise you after the first one you'll wonder what you were worried about


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I promise you after the first one you'll wonder what you were worried about


well off to oz in 5 weeks so doubt theres gonna be the opportunity for it there, but we shall see what we see :stuart:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> well off to oz in 5 weeks so doubt theres gonna be the opportunity for it there, but we shall see what we see :stuart:


See how you feel mate


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Looking good bud big difference there can't wait for this cut to finish to get back on it myself


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> Looking good bud big difference there can't wait for this cut to finish to get back on it myself


Thanks,appreciate it.Bet ya can't it's great lol


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thanks,appreciate it.Bet ya can't it's great lol


Too right mate a done it the wrong way though diet was **** and got fat hopefully get down to about 12% and then am going for pure mass so hopefully about October I'll be in your shoes :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> Too right mate a done it the wrong way though diet was **** and got fat hopefully get down to about 12% and then am going for pure mass so hopefully about October I'll be in your shoes :thumb:


I'll be following your progress


----------



## Logman (Nov 27, 2012)

Can't wait for September 1st. Was going to kick with SDMZ 3.0 but think I might go with M1T. Been itching to try for years. Done Msten a sh!tload of times. Times to switch it up I think.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 11

Starting Weight-182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight-192lbs(13 stone 10lbs)

Calories 4014

Macros Carbs-387 Fat-141 Protein-291

Woke up this morning 1lb heavier,still not looking particularly bloated.Skins getting greasy on my face,getting a few spots.Still no negative sides to report apart from bordering on painful pumps.**** has never been dark because I drink 4+ litres of water a day.Rest day today and it's ****ing down so won't be doing much today.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I'm 36 mate.Good job on the squats


37 here :sad:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> 37 here :sad:


Good to see some more youngsters


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> 37 here :sad:


hahaha you're old :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 12

Starting Weight-182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight- 193lbs(13 stone 11)

Calories-4014

Macros-Carbs-387 Fat-141 Protein-291

So woke up this morning heavier yet again lol put on 1lb.That's 11lb in 12 days.Definately not bunk M1T,rest day today so mostly gonna be taking the dog out and watching t.v.Fvcking hate rest days,feel like I should be doing something.



That's what I look like today,not looking to bloated,abs still visible but nearly a stone bigger

Surely can't keep putting weight on like this for the next 2 weeks on M1T


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back pumps are annoying when I'm sat watching tv.Have to keep moving


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Awesome progress so far mate, inspiration to do the same cycle! It's unbelievably tempting to jump on it! Good luck with the remainder of your cycle bro! :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> Awesome progress so far mate, inspiration to do the same cycle! It's unbelievably tempting to jump on it! Good luck with the remainder of your cycle bro! :thumb:


Thank you mate,appreciate it.Couldn't be happier with the way it's going atm :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Great going mate. :thumbup1:

Enjoy the rest days! Remember they're just as important :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Great going mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> Enjoy the rest days! Remember they're just as important :beer:


Trying lol


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Back pumps are annoying when I'm sat watching tv.Have to keep moving


Do you not feel like you've got prickly heat on your back!? Argh that drives me wild!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> Do you not feel like you've got prickly heat on your back!? Argh that drives me wild!


Nah just lower back ache. Was a killer after squats and sldl


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Good progress mate, could you post hour diet if you have time.

Like you Iam on a test cycle but cyp and no kick starter. I noticed your eating 4000 plus cals. I have upped my cals but Iam gaining fat whist I wait for the cyp to kick. Just wonder what you diet is like.

Cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Will2309 said:


> Good progress mate, could you post hour diet if you have time.
> 
> Like you Iam on a test cycle but cyp and no kick starter. I noticed your eating 4000 plus cals. I have upped my cals but Iam gaining fat whist I wait for the cyp to kick. Just wonder what you diet is like.
> 
> Cheers


Meal 1-shake with 130g oats

Meal 2-6 whole eggs scrambled

Meal 3-shake with 120g oats

Meal 4-165g mixed veg,tin of tuna

Meal 5-see meal 4

Meal 6-shake with 120g oats

And 500ml of blue top milk as well for calories


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Really impressive stuff mate! I cant believe how much weight youve put on yet you look just as lean?! Looking a lot bigger/fuller and made a lot of progress!

Making me order m1t :lol:

reps for your great progress matey!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Really impressive stuff mate! I cant believe how much weight youve put on yet you look just as lean?! Looking a lot bigger/fuller and made a lot of progress!
> 
> Making me order m1t :lol:
> 
> reps for your great progress matey!


Means alot thanks . All the things I've given up and things I've missed out on has been worth it. M1T is a beast if you have everything else in order


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 13

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 194lbs(13 stone 12lbs)

Calories 4014

Macros Carbs-387 Fat-141 Protein-291

Well woke up yet again 1lb heavier,the weight just keeps on coming it's crazy cos I don't look bloated or fatter so don't know where it's coming from lol.When I first started eating 4000 calories it was a struggle but now I find myself hungry even on that amount of cals.International chest day today so I'll update when I get back from the gym.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back from international chest day.Well before I started this cycle I was stuck on a weak 80kg bench for fvcking months.Last week hit 85kg for 5 reps 1st set.Today 90kg for 5 reps on the 1st set(no spotter)fvcking chuffed to bits.I was debating about trying 90 or staying with last weeks 85 but as soon as I lifted the 90kg up I couldn't believe how easy it was lol.So that's a 10kg increase on flat bench in 2 weeks,couldn't ask for more(til next week lol).Every workout I'm smashing pbs and it feels great.Feel so big and strong and full of energy.Seen a few people saying Dragon Nutrition M1T was sh1t,maybe the M1T was ok but you were sh1t cos this is the real deal.Shin splints and calve pumps to and from the gym were painful but no back pumps yet today(so far)


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Good progress on the lifts maybe need to remember not to go crazy on increasing the weights bear in mind your only one week into a

12 week cycle last thing you want is get to eager and get an injury


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> Good progress on the lifts maybe need to remember not to go crazy on increasing the weights bear in mind your only one week into a
> 
> 12 week cycle last thing you want is get to eager and get an injury


It's hard not increase them when I was stuck for so long on 80kg lol.I know what you're saying though


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

I know exactly what your saying am the most impatient person ever

No need not to progress though maybe increase your rep range then every few weeks

bang up the weight just my opinion tho


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

I can see why they become addictive, great stuff mate! Just a quick question do you put raw oats in with your shake? Always wondered if it altered th taste/made it harder to down.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

yo @FelonE, did you take your measurements prior to going on and if so what were they? if not take them now even tho youve already started, weight alone might not show the progress youve made


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> I can see why they become addictive, great stuff mate! Just a quick question do you put raw oats in with your shake? Always wondered if it altered th taste/made it harder to down.


Yeah don't even blend em anymore,chew em at the end lol


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah don't even blend em anymore,chew em at the end lol


Might start doing that then on the next bulk!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> yo @FelonE, did you take your measurements prior to going on and if so what were they? if not take them now even tho youve already started, weight alone might not show the progress youve made


I did mate but dunno where I put them,I'll have a look in a bit


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> Might start doing that then on the next bulk!


It's good fibre too,keep toilet habits running smoothly lol


----------



## Ginger Warrior (May 13, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's hard not increase them when I was stuck for so long on 80kg lol.I know what you're saying though


Glad its going well for you mate....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ginger Warrior said:


> Glad its going well for you mate....


Thanks mate,couldn't be going any better at the minute


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 14

Starting Weight-182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight-195lbs(13 stone 13lbs)

Calories-4014

Macros- Carbs-387 Fat-141 Protein-291

Starting Measurements(cold/relaxed) Current Measurements(cold/relaxed)

Waist 33" Waist 34"

Chest 40" Chest 41"

Bicep 13" Bicep 13.5"

Forearm 12" Forearm 12.5"

Thigh 22" Thigh 23"

Calf 15.5" Calf 15.5"

So woke up 1lb heavier again this morning,the weight gain has been crazy the last 2 weeks.My waist is an inch bigger but I came off a cut when I started this cycle so I think the pure volume of food in my stomach is what's pushing the waist out,bf looks pretty much the same.

Back day today,not my favourite day but still like to smash the ar$e out of it,should be good.Report back after


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's hard not increase them when I was stuck for so long on 80kg lol.I know what you're saying though


Is that 80kg inc the bar mate? What are you putting on each side


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Back pumps are annoying when I'm sat watching tv.Have to keep moving


Just wanted to say your progress is inspirational mate, hope I can get as much out of my first cycle, a week in now and loving it. Gonna be following your progress, keep it up!

Your physique as is, is what I aspire to aesthetically. But I have a typical endomorph physique so we will see how that goes!

You had the shin splints from the M1-T yet mate? Had them yesterday from dbol and **** me they killed, only went for a ten minute walk on lunch! Haha.

Instantly drank a litre of sugar free energy drink ****e and it went away so recommend taurine for the back pumps, does help!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mal20729 said:


> Is that 80kg inc the bar mate? What are you putting on each side


Yeah that was with 30kg each side


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Just wanted to say your progress is inspirational mate, hope I can get as much out of my first cycle, a week in now and loving it. Gonna be following your progress, keep it up!
> 
> Your physique as is, is what I aspire to aesthetically. But I have a typical endomorph physique so we will see how that goes!
> 
> ...


Thank you mate,appreciate it.Glad I'm inspiring you 

I'm an ectomorph,started out skinny as fvck and thought I'd never be able to put weight on but just ate ate ate lol.Yeah had shin splints yesterday,was crippling me on walk to gym haha.

If you get your diet spot on while you're on cycle mate you should reap the rewards,I eat 99% clean all year round and monitor every calorie etc(bit ocd lol) but it works for me.Good luck on your cycle


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> DAY 14
> 
> Starting Weight-182lbs(13 stone)
> 
> ...


you skinny sh1te, eat more :tt2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just back from gym.Couldn't do deads first like I wanted cos some plebs were doing some half-ar$ed sh1t there,so hit bent over rows(underhand grip).Managed 4 sets of 6 @ 100kg so another PB lol.Was a good workout as always,seem to be gaining mirers daily haha.On pulldowns did 2 sets of 100kg(widegrip)then felt a twinge in right bicep so lower weight and did some paused reps.My mate at the gym Kelvin(of the PTs) said I look a lot fuller and bigger and it's obv working out well.All in all very happy atm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> you skinny sh1te, eat more :tt2:


Lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol


whats your height again bud? 5'11, 6'?

is that bicep measurement flexed? cos no way looking at your pic would i say that your calf is 2" bigger, nor would i put them at 15.5

im a bit bigger than you but weigh 3lb less, although at 5'10 and not as lean, IMO that means the weight youve put on is some serious dense muscle cos id say almost a stone of msucle would put on more size than half an inch here and there, while getting leaner

you must be as hard as a diamond in an ice storm......cnut


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Been lurking for a while, well done on the progress!!

You tempted me into trying M1T later on in the year..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> whats your height again bud? 5'11, 6'?
> 
> is that bicep measurement flexed? cos no way looking at your pic would i say that your calf is 2" bigger, nor would i put them at 15.5
> 
> ...


5ft 11 mate.Nah all measurements are not flexed.Arm just hanging down


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Been lurking for a while, well done on the progress!!
> 
> You tempted me into trying M1T later on in the year..


It's good stuff mate


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 5ft 11 mate.Nah all measurements are not flexed.Arm just hanging down


ah that would explain it then, good good, carry on


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

You normally measure flexed mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> You normally measure flexed mate.


Did wonder why Merkleman had bigger arms than me lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Did wonder why Merkleman had bigger arms than me lol


haha yea that wud be a strange 1!! ~mine are 17inc and u look to be bigger on the guns.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In that case my arm is 15"


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> In that case my arm is 15"


just goes to show been a lower bf makes u look bigger i thought yours were at least 17-18. probs will be come end of cycle. lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> just goes to show been a lower bf makes u look bigger i thought yours were at least 17-18. probs will be come end of cycle. lol


When I cut down to 13 stone 11ish bf people in the gym I hadn't seen for a while asked if I'd put weight on....I'd lost over a stone lol.Being leaner def gives the illusion of you being bigger.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> When I cut down to 13 stone 11ish bf people in the gym I hadn't seen for a while asked if I'd put weight on....I'd lost over a stone lol.Being leaner def gives the illusion of you being bigger.


sure does. i hate cutting bf find it so boring main reason why am a fat git.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> When I cut down to 13 stone 11ish bf people in the gym I hadn't seen for a while asked if I'd put weight on....I'd lost over a stone lol.Being leaner def gives the illusion of you being bigger.


this is true indeed, but fcuk being lean, just get big


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> this is true indeed, but fcuk being lean, just get big


^^^This lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> sure does. i hate cutting bf find it so boring main reason why am a fat git.


I can cut bf quick,metabolism is so quick it melts off.Putting size on is where I struggle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> this is true indeed, but fcuk being lean, just get big


I was 15 stone a while ago and got big......and fat lol.I wanted to cut ready for this bulk and try to keep relatively lean.I'm not holding back on this bulk cycle though,wanna maximise gains,can always cut fat off at a later date


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I was 15 stone a while ago and got big......and fat lol.I wanted to cut ready for this bulk and try to keep relatively lean.I'm not holding back on this bulk cycle though,wanna maximise gains,can always cut fat off at a later date


but thats the joy of gear, the test alone should keep you fairly lean, as its your first cycle go nuts eat more beefcake 3000 style, beefcake BEEFCAKE!!!

as you said you can cut fairly well but should make the most out of fresh receptors and feed them bad boys, your on 4k cals, put it up to 4.5k and see what happens, weight goes up, up the cals, eat til your pushing food onto other food lol


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

whats with the half tan dude :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> but thats the joy of gear, the test alone should keep you fairly lean, as its your first cycle go nuts eat more beefcake 3000 style, beefcake BEEFCAKE!!!
> 
> as you said you can cut fairly well but should make the most out of fresh receptors and feed them bad boys, your on 4k cals, put it up to 4.5k and see what happens, weight goes up, up the cals, eat til your pushing food onto other food lol


I'm doing 1lb a day atm and not looking bloated or fat so I'm happy with how it's going atm.When I stop gaining I'll up em.Not just gonna stuff my face lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> whats with the half tan dude :lol:


I'm a trendsetter what can I say


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm doing 1lb a day atm and not looking bloated or fat so I'm happy with how it's going atm.When I stop gaining I'll up em.Not just gonna stuff my face lol


sissy :rolleye:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> sissy :rolleye:


Lol got 10 weeks left yet,gonna be a beast :sneaky2:


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Think am gonna order some of this m1t sound the dogs danglies


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> Think am gonna order some of this m1t sound the dogs danglies


Def the mutts nuts bruv


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

gonna be a beast!! dunno if already asked but what brand of m1t you using mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

jakeakita said:


> gonna be a beast!! dunno if already asked but what brand of m1t you using mate.


Dragon Nutrition mate


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just read the full log, makes me really wish I could get test. Your natural shape was great, looking forward to see your end of cycle results!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

will69176 said:


> Just read the full log, makes me really wish I could get test. Your natural shape was great, looking forward to see your end of cycle results!


Thanks mate.I seem to be getting a few people wanting to get on it lol


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate.I seem to be getting a few people wanting to get on it lol


I think it's because of the quick progress your making,surely down to your strict diet etc as well. Would imagine a lot of people don't have enough discipline to see the progress you seem to.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

will69176 said:


> I think it's because of the quick progress your making,surely down to your strict diet etc as well. Would imagine a lot of people don't have enough discipline to see the progress you seem to.


Think you're right.I made good progress naturally too cos I was strict with it


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah, your picture at the beginning of the cycle was pretty impressive!

Did you ever try pro hormones before this cycle or is m1t your first?


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Great read so far pal gonna keep an eye on this. Any progress pic's?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

will69176 said:


> Yeah, your picture at the beginning of the cycle was pretty impressive!
> 
> Did you ever try pro hormones before this cycle or is m1t your first?


No this is my first cycle of anything mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lighty02 said:


> Great read so far pal gonna keep an eye on this. Any progress pic's?




2yrs ago before I started lifting @ 11 stone



2yrs later just before cycle @ 13 stone

and my avi is recent @ 13 stone 13lbs


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow massive change great work! Hope I can build a good base like that before aas.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lighty02 said:


> Wow massive change great work! Hope I can build a good base like that before aas.


It's definately worth getting a good base first I think.Too many people jump on and they look sh1t before and after.When you get quite lean you can really notice the weight gains.Even when I put 5lbs on on this cycle I looked quite a lot bigger.Make sure you get ya diet etc in order,do ya research on everything you need to know and you'll make the most of your cycle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 15

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 195lbs(13 stone 13lbs)

Calories-4014

Macros Carbs-387g Fat-141g Protein-291g

Woke up the same weight as yesterday.Just done my 3rd jab in the quad,no drama.Will update when I get back from the gym


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> DAY 15
> 
> Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)
> 
> ...


Blimey you're up early! Hunger just woke me up but I'm back in bed now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> Blimey you're up early! Hunger just woke me up but I'm back in bed now


Up at 5am every morning mate for no fvcking reason lol.Once I'm awake that's it but at least the dog gets a walk in,she don't mind haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks like gears working very well .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ewen said:


> Looks like gears working very well .


Thanks mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just a lil update pic . Normally take em before brekkie but fvck it


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

chest seems to be starting to fill out, nice

pull your trunks up ffs, you aint back in the joint trying to get another 20 regal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> chest seems to be starting to fill out, nice
> 
> pull your trunks up ffs, you aint back in the joint trying to get another 20 regal


I've got a fatty chest/gyno does my head in.Think I'd have to cut to really low bf to make it smaller


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just a lil update pic . Normally take em before brekkie but fvck it


Shoulders an traps lookin massive bro! How do you fit in a tshirt?!

Are you the white ronnie coleman!?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Shoulders an traps lookin massive bro! How do you fit in a tshirt?!
> 
> Are you the white ronnie coleman!?


Lol it's just one those things I have to deal with


----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol it's just one those things I have to deal with


Size of the bottom of that head though.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I've got a fatty chest/gyno does my head in.Think I'd have to cut to really low bf to make it smaller


sure its not just puffy nips, i mean we're not 20 anymore


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fuark said:


> Size of the bottom of that head though.


Top's even bigger


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> sure its not just puffy nips, i mean we're not 20 anymore[/quote
> 
> Dunno,they're def puffy]


----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Top's even bigger


Can imagine...

Looking good mate in all seriousness 

Mirin my new phone case in avi tho?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> rub some toothpaste on em


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fuark said:


> Can imagine...
> 
> Looking good mate in all seriousness
> 
> Mirin my new phone case in avi tho?


I actually do like that ya fvcker lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> Fvck that,good try lol


----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

redbubble 20 quid got loads of different styles n colors 

Toothpaste on nipples +1


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> for serious
> 
> ok dont (but really do cos know ones gonna know  )


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> Will it be like the time I got Deap Heat on my balls?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> lord no, bit tingly then blow on em and will shrink them up, if its just puffy nips ya'll notice the diff and if it stays then cut harder


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> Coolio


----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

FelonE said:



> How the fvck did you manage that ya dafty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fuark said:


> Rubbed it on my back but didn't wash my hands probably, scratched me nuts. ....pain


----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Rubbed it on my back but didn't wash my hands probably, scratched me nuts. ....pain


Fvckin hell, done this with chilli peanuts before to be fair..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Git Vicks in me eye once too. Couldn't see for about 3 hours


----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Git Vicks in me eye once too. Couldn't see for about 3 hours


lmfao thats a new one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fuark said:


> lmfao thats a new one


Lol


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just a lil update pic . Normally take em before brekkie but fvck it


Mirin them gainz Bro!

You are like an albino, black, Jay Cutler.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Mirin them gainz Bro!
> 
> You are like an albino, black, Jay Cutler.


With a fake upper half tan


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Git semen in me eye once too. Couldn't see for about 3 hours


Fixed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Fixed


Was a crazy party that night.Last time I snort Ajax off a midget transexual strippers c0ck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 16

Starting Weight-182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight-196lbs(14 stone)

Calories-4014

Macros-Carbs-387 Fat-141 Protein-291

Woke up this morning 1lb heavier,so that's 14lbs increase now.Still quite lean and feeling alot bigger.Getting some proper greasy skin now on my face,more spots popping up all the time but apart from that and back/calve pumps no other side effects.Tweaked my right bicep on back day so gonna make sure I properly warm up today for arms.Yesterday on the way back from gym I saw this old lady I always chat to walking her dogs in the park I walk through and even she said to me how much bigger I look and whatever I'm doing keep it up lol.Right will report after todays session.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Great progress mate awesome when people compliment on it too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> Great progress mate awesome when people compliment on it too


Thanks mate,yeah it's nice that people can see the difference


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just back from arm session.Right bicep was tweaked on back day so did lots of warm ups today and could only go to 18kg db for curls.Jesus Christ the pumps were unbelievable,could hardly get my water bottle to my mouth lol was fvcking great.

Was chatting to a lad I ain't seen in the gym for a while and I sh1t you not he said my traps are massive hahaha made me laugh.I thought I wish you'd tell these fvckers on UKM cos they don't believe me lol.Walked home in my vest feeling like I look like Rich Piana lol.

Can honestly say I love this cycle,feel great and can see my body changing.Glad I got a good base before I used aas because now my body is loving this sh1t.

If I was to give someone advice who was thinking of doing they're first cycle I'd say get ya diet on point and get a god starting base and you'll reap the rewards


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> DAY 16
> 
> Starting Weight-182lbs(13 stone)
> 
> ...


she wants the D


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If she's not careful she'll get it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Top off over the park with my dog.B1tches be mirin


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hahaha Probably mirin the dog lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jiinx


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 17

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 196lbs(14 stone)

No weight gain today,think the M1T might of peaked weight wise but strength still going up.

So it was leg day today.The bad thing.....my Air Max 95 split down the side.The good thing......New PB on squats-130kg atg for 3 reps.Had a bit of pip from Wednesdays quad jab so did a lot of stretching etc before starting.Legs got destroyed and I was hobbling round the gym like a retard lol.Back pumps after squats were nearly unbearable but didn't stop me.That's about the only bad sides I've had really so it's not too bad.Still feeling great,muscles feel pumped constantly.All good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Latest pics.Just had a shake with 120g oats in so might have a bit of a belly on me lol


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 154173
> 
> 
> Jiinx


Your dog's got massive traps mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Your dog's got massive traps mate!


Can't see from that angle but her shoulders are fvcking huge


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 18

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 197lbs(14 stone 1lb)

Calories 4014

Macros Carbs-387 Fat-141 Protein-291

Up 1lb this morning.Rest day day today so not much to report.15lbs total increase so far.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Doing good mate, your looking great. One suggestion though, have a sun bed you are one pasty mofo lol. Youll feel and look much better


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Doing good mate, your looking great. One suggestion though, have a sun bed you are one pasty mofo lol. Youll feel and look much better


Lol I know,like fvcking Casper ain't I.Gonna get on the MT2 soon I think


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You curl up on front poses, makes you look small ya daft sod.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You curl up on front poses, makes you look small ya daft sod.


How should I do it?Not used to posing


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 154277
> 
> 
> View attachment 154278
> ...


Size of them feckin moon boots! Haha must make ya a foot taller!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> How should I do it?Not used to posing


Stand straight buddy show your size


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Stand straight buddy show your size


Wish I had some to show lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> Stand straight buddy show your size


^this


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Watching a tutorial now


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

*Cue posing pictures*


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> *Cue posing pictures*


Lol yep


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

they are MUCH better pics bud, nice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> they are MUCH better pics bud, nice


Thanks,no lats though lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Thanks,no lats though lol


i noticed that thought best not to mention it ><

yeah i've weak ass lats myself too as most the exercises cause me discomfort, lets get @Captain lats in here to give ya some tips for his barn door back


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> i noticed that thought best not to mention it ><
> 
> yeah i've weak ass lats myself too as most the exercises cause me discomfort, lets get @Captain lats in here to give ya some tips for his barn door back


I do work them hard though so don't understand it.Yeah could do with his help


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I do work them hard though so don't understand it.Yeah could do with his help


do you want me to post my back day routine? It's nothing special but it's the only help i can offer.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> i noticed that thought best not to mention it ><
> 
> yeah i've weak ass lats myself too as most the exercises cause me discomfort, lets get @Captain lats in here to give ya some tips for his barn door back


Captain who....?

:lol:

@FelonE back is there, just pose isn't justifying it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> do you want me to post my back day routine? It's nothing special but it's the only help i can offer.


Please mate if you don't mind.My lats look better in double bicep than lat pose


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Captain who....?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> @FelonE back is there, just pose isn't justifying it.


I give up lol


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Captain who....?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> @FelonE back is there, just pose isn't justifying it.


haha  He's actualy right. There's a techniqe of hitting that lat spread to flare those lats like wings.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

3 sets on these:

deadlift 4-6 reps

bent over barbell rows 8reps

bent arm barbell pullovers 8 reps

front lat pulldown 8 reps

one arm bench row 6 reps

assited pull ups - finish as many as you can

the ones were i put 6 reps or less is cause i go heavier but whatever works for you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deadlift,Bent Over Rows,Wide grip Pulldowns,Seated Rows,V-Grip Pulldowns,One Arm Db Rows.4 sets of between 8 and 12 reps


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lmfao whats been going on inhere. looks like ur being crucified but still all am seeing is armpit. no lats :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sugar said:


> I meant your full routine, volume looks high though


Cba to write it all out lol.I've always done lots of sets,love it


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

felon , do a lat spread the same as cptlats and get the mrs to take a pic , your avi looks like you are being robbed at gunpoint


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 20

Starting Weight-182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight-198lbs(14 stone 2lbs)

Calories-4014

Macros-Carbs 387 Fat 141 Protein 291

Well I'm up another pound this morning,totalling 16lbs in 20 days atm.Had cold/flu like symptoms for a couple of day but apart fom that feel ok.Tomorrow will be my last day on M1T.I feel 3 weeks is enough due to toxicity.

Muscle feel pumped and hard constantly,getting muscle cramps from doing everyday stuff.Had to call short a session with the Mrs due to cramp in leg and arms lol.

Chest/Abs today so I'll report after the gym :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back from the gym.New PB on bench again 95kg for 5,4,3,3.Not bad considering my PB 3 weeks ago was 80kg lol.Did a lot of drop sets/paused sets where I really concentrated on form/controlling the movement and squeezing the muscle.Exercises were.Flat Bench,Incline Bench,Dips,Low Cable Crossover,High Cable Crossover and finished with Pec Deck.Did my usual Ab routine.

Calve pumps/Shin splints were so bad on the way to the gym had to stop twice.

Overall very happy with todays session


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

good to see someone doing a proper job with a first cycle , get some epsom salts and take a few times a day might help with the muscle cramps (magnesium) , good luck .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> good to see someone doing a proper job with a first cycle , get some epsom salts and take a few times a day might help with the muscle cramps (magnesium) , good luck .


I'm trying mate lol.It's my last day of M1T tomorrow so hopefully the cramps'll subside.I don't know if Test Causes it too


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to see you're making good progress 

Got me itching to start mine now :bounce:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BennyC said:


> Glad to see you're making good progress
> 
> Got me itching to start mine now :bounce:


Lol it's been really good for only 3 weeks in.I'm interested to see the end results.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

M1T good stuff? What brand u get?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> M1T good stuff? What brand u get?


Dragon Nutrition


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm trying mate lol.It's my last day of M1T tomorrow so hopefully the cramps'll subside.I don't know if Test Causes it too


For me test doesn't cause cramps, I get crippling cramps off orals, cramps and pumps so bad Puts me off using them every time haha if they wasn't so god damn good I wouldn't. So hopefully when you finish the M1T you should see the cramps subside.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PD89 said:


> For me test doesn't cause cramps, I get crippling cramps off orals, cramps and pumps so bad Puts me off using them every time haha if they wasn't so god damn good I wouldn't. So hopefully when you finish the M1T you should see the cramps subside.


Sweet. That's what I wanted to hear.Cramps aside it's def been worth it though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sugar said:


> do you pyramid most exercises?


No just straight 4 sets then a drop set and another lower drop set after


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Dragon Nutrition


Been looking at them myself. Reasonably priced rather cheap. Not sure how beneficial it's be as I'd be 3 1/2 weeks into cycle??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Been looking at them myself. Reasonably priced rather cheap. Not sure how beneficial it's be as I'd be 3 1/2 weeks into cycle??


I'm not sure mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Been looking at them myself. Reasonably priced rather cheap. Not sure how beneficial it's be as I'd be 3 1/2 weeks into cycle??


@15mg a day for 3 weeks you'd get 2 cycles out of it too.Good for about £30


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

naturalun said:


> Been looking at them myself. Reasonably priced rather cheap. Not sure how beneficial it's be as I'd be 3 1/2 weeks into cycle??


I'm about to jump onto hyperdrol and I'm 8 weeks into my test e cycle.....


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

DutchTony said:


> I'm about to jump onto hyperdrol and I'm 8 weeks into my test e cycle.....


Fair enough, confirmed my thought! Sorted. Cheers.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> @15mg a day for 3 weeks you'd get 2 cycles out of it too.Good for about £30


Aye that's good value. Can't go wrong , definitely getting some ordered for after my holiday.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 21

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 198lbs(14 stone 2 lbs)

Calories 4014

Macros Carbs-387 Fat-141 Protein-291

No weight increase today.Last day of M1T,so 3 weeks of M1T done.Didn't have any major sides from it apart from pumps/cramps and a few spots on my face.

It's back day today so will report after I get back from the gym.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sugar said:


> You do 5x5 on bench you look like you hardly ever get to 4x8-12 on that.
> 
> Would be interesting to see your routine.


Just trying to get my bench up atm cos it was especially weak.When I get to 100kg I'll stop adding weight and start adding reps.

On other chest exercises I'm hitting 8-12 reps plus drop sets


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sugar said:


> Cool. Do you dropset all exercises, what is a dropset?


Most of them.It's when say you've done your normal amount of sets(4 for me)then straight after you drop the weight and go for as many reps as possible to really exhaust the muscle.

So for example I'll do say 4 sets of 90kg on bench and after my last set I'll drop the weight to 60kg and do as many reps as I can,then I'll drop it again to say 40kg and do the same again.Fvcks you up lol.

I like 'pause' sets too where say on bench when you lower the weight to just above your chest you pause there for a few secs before pushing again.Just other ways to really work the muscle hard.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Straight to drop set


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back day done.

Did some curls first to warm up my bicep cos tweaked it last week.

Bent Over Rows,Seated Rows,Plate Loaded Pulldown Machine,V-Grip Pulldowns,One Arm Db Rows,Db Pullover.

Did 4 sets of 10-12 on every exercise with 2 drop sets on most.

Slow controlled reps,squeezing the muscle and pausing for 3 secs.Could really feel my back burning and pumped.

Good workout :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sugar said:


> Do you go slow and controlled and pause on all your exercises, I tried on bench press earlier and nearly pinned myself down.


I mix it up between slow and paused and exploding out.I lower the weight if I'm doing slow paused reps and really squeeze the muscle hard


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 22

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 198lbs(14 stone 2lbs)

Calories 4014

Macros Carbs-387 Fat-141 Protein-291

No weight increase today.Just done my 4th quad jab and it was the easiest yet.I'm a lot more confident doing them than when I first did it and was shaking like fvck.

It's shoulders/abs day today so will update when I get back.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sugar said:


> How big is your shaker, I have a maximuscle 700ml one and struggle to add 80g of oats always over spilling.


Got a Matrix Nutrition one 700ml and I have 500ml of blue top milk and 130g oats this a.m


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sugar said:


> Regular oats or fine ones?


Tesco Value Oats.75p a kilo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back from the gym and smashed shoulders.

Exercises-Standing BB Shoulder Press

Seated Hammer Grip Press

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

Rear Delts

Narrow Grip Upright Rows

Wide Grip Upright Rows

Did 4 sets of 8-10 plus 2 drop sets on every exercise.Had a painful pump after the first move,did lots of stretching inbetween sets but didn't really help lol.

Upped cals to 4090.

Macros Carbs-401 Fat-143 Protein-293


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

any increase on your lifts bud?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> any increase on your lifts bud?


The measure I use on shoulder day is seated bb press but gym was packed so wasn't waiting around to be able to do it.Did feel strong though


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> The measure I use on shoulder day is seated bb press but gym was packed so wasn't waiting around to be able to do it.Did feel strong though


bah i hate waiting for equipment, thats why i go at 6.30am for gym opening, at least ya felt the difference in strength even if you didnt get to use it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> bah i hate waiting for equipment, thats why i go at 6.30am for gym opening, at least ya felt the difference in strength even if you didnt get to use it


My bench is up 15kg from 80-95kg in 3 weeks which I'm very happy about


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got some pip for the first time after this mornings quad jab.4 jabs in lol it's not that bad but whole quad is aching


----------



## Jsteve (Apr 5, 2014)

@FelonE what lab test are you using mate? I'm thinking of starting a similar first cycle but probably replace the M1T kick start with something else. Enjoying the log btw.


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

Where's the morning weigh in?

I've been using this as motivation before I train each morning!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 23

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 198lbs(14 stone 2lbs)

Calories 4090

Macros Carbs-401 Fat-143 Protein-293

No weight increase today,been at 198lbs for a few days.I've upped my cals slightly so we'll see how that goes for a bit until I up them again.

Had pip for the first time yesterday,wasn't that bad but was limping a lot.Ibuprofen helped though.It's not as bad today so hopefully won't affect leg day tomorrow.

I'll be training arms today so I'll update after the gym


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you think the weight gain has slowed since you stopped you ph?

Also please explain how pip feels, I haven't experienced this yet. Unless it's a three day dead leg, in which case I have.

Good luck with arms day and thanks for update.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

will69176 said:


> Do you think the weight gain has slowed since you stopped you ph?
> 
> Also please explain how pip feels, I haven't experienced this yet. Unless it's a three day dead leg, in which case I have.
> 
> Good luck with arms day and thanks for update.


Yeah it has slowed.I put on some quick weight on the M1T,obviously water and fat etc as well but from what I've heard Test e can kick in around 3-4 weeks in so I'm hoping soon the weight will come again.

My strength is still on the rise though which I'm happy about cos I was stuck on the weight for a while.

Pip? Well my first 3 jabs I had a little bit of a deadleg but hardly anything,yesterday though on my 4th jab about 8hrs later my whole quad starting feeling sore.It didn't really hurt as such but more of a fvcker of a dead leg which had me limping about.Took the dog out for a walk and it started to feel better,also took an Ibuprofen.

This morning it still aches a bit but not as much as yesterday.It's funny cos I saw people moaning about pip thinking they're pussies......until I got it lol then I saw what they meant.

Cheers mate.Have a good day :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sugar said:


> How long do you rest between sets?


Couple of mins mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still looking pretty lean considering I'm up 16lbs and eating 4090 cals


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

So has the test kicked in yet?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MFM said:


> So has the test kicked in yet?


I think so mate.I'm hot all the time,getting lots of solid boners lol and feel really good.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from the gym for arm day.

Exercises were.

Triceps

Rope Pushdowns

Reverse Grip T-Bar Pushdowns

Db Pushbacks

Standing Over head Db Extension

Biceps

Narrow Grip EZ Bar Curls

Wide Grip EZ Bar Curls

Db Curls

Cable Curls

All sets were 12-15 reps with 2 drop sets.Arms were painfully pumped but in a good way lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I think so mate.I'm hot all the time,getting lots of solid boners lol and feel really good.


picsornoboners


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MFM said:


> picsornoboners


Sigh....There's always one lol


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


>


lookin joocy, your before and after pics are gonna be immense lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sugar said:


> I've been doing 1 minute rests heard this is best for bulking but it knackers me out.


I misread and thought it was meant between exercises. Between sets it's 45-60 secs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> lookin joocy, your before and after pics are gonna be immense lol.


Getting there mate. Filled right out but still lean and only 23 days in lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Can well tell the difference mate. Bet your loving it so far that's a good amount of size put on already. Looking a bit bloated compared to the start which ain't a bad thing as your going for an all out bulk. That will come off after anyway. Keep it up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Can well tell the difference mate. Bet your loving it so far that's a good amount of size put on already. Looking a bit bloated compared to the start which ain't a bad thing as your going for an all out bulk. That will come off after anyway. Keep it up


Thank you mate appreciate it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Before cycle










Currently


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Big difference there mate!! Nice one!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dave1180 said:


> Big difference there mate!! Nice one!


Cheers brother


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

You've lost weight lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> You've lost weight lol


I'm cutting lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Looking good mate keep it up.

On the kick in time for test; it wasn't until about week 6 of my first cycle that I really noticed it had kicked in, but whether you notice it or not by this point it'll be doing its thing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Looking good mate keep it up.
> 
> On the kick in time for test; it wasn't until about week 6 of my first cycle that I really noticed it had kicked in, but whether you notice it or not by this point it'll be doing its thing


Thanks mate. Had a horrible jab yesterday. Crippled me and legs red n swollen. The pains calming down now though


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

That did look proper sore but glad it's easing up now mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> That did look proper sore but glad it's easing up now mate


Can walk on it ok now. Still swollen though lol. Legs tomorrow should be fun


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Work through the pain eh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> Work through the pain eh


Yep. Gotta get dem gainz man


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

How long did it took for the test to kick in? I am week 5 I am getting stronger and my recovery is amazing, but I havent got the I am at the TOP OF THE WORLD feeling.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate. Had a horrible jab yesterday. Crippled me and legs red n swollen. The pains calming down now though


Haha it was only a matter of time where quads are concerned! I had multiple jabs done without a problem then one day hit a nerve and it put me off quads for a long time. Jabbed there since and no probs. if you can summon the courage I can recommend venfro-glute, took me ages to try it but by far my favourite site now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sugar said:


> How strict are you on diet?
> 
> Like do you ever eat chocolate or have a full cheat day?


Very strict on diet.I've never had a cheat day,can't remember the last time I had a cheat meal even.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ekseliksis said:


> How long did it took for the test to kick in? I am week 5 I am getting stronger and my recovery is amazing, but I havent got the I am at the TOP OF THE WORLD feeling.


I'm not sure because I used M1T to kickstart so don't know what was that and what was the Test


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Haha it was only a matter of time where quads are concerned! I had multiple jabs done without a problem then one day hit a nerve and it put me off quads for a long time. Jabbed there since and no probs. if you can summon the courage I can recommend venfro-glute, took me ages to try it but by far my favourite site now.


I'll try it next time


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'll try it next time


Let me know how you get on with this, to me it look like a tricky place. I can't visualise where it would go on me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 24

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 198lbs(14 stone 2 lbs)

Calories 4090

Macros Carbs-401 Fat-143 Protein-293

Woke up this morning the same weight.Had horrible pip,redness and swelling on my quad from my jab on Wednesday.The pains nearly gone but still swollen and red,been taking Ibuprofen.Had toothache last night and woke up today with a bit of an abcess on my gum ffs.

Haven't gained weight in 5 days now so time to up the cals again I think


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking leaner this morning even though I'm bulking on 4090 cals lol. Time to up the cals me thinks


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Looking good mate but you realy need to get rid of that vest tan hahaha oh and them legs wow! Milk bottles hehehe. Good progress tho mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Looking good mate but you realy need to get rid of that vest tan hahaha oh and them legs wow! Milk bottles hehehe. Good progress tho mate.


Horrific innit lol.Getting some MT2 soon I think.Cheers mate


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Horrific innit lol.Getting some MT2 soon I think.Cheers mate


MT2 nah its bloody hot outside just parade in your garden in shorts for an hour job done


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Looking leaner this morning even though I'm bulking on 4090 cals lol. Time to up the cals me thinks


Looking good mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Looking good mate!


Thanks mate.going well.Got another 8 and a half weeks yet lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> MT2 nah its bloody hot outside just parade in your garden in shorts for an hour job done


Live in a maisonette mate,no garden


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Live in a maisonette mate,no garden


Well you've managed a vest tan so you can manage an all over tan surely ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Well you've managed a vest tan so you can manage an all over tan surely ?


Not without getting nicked lol


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Not without getting nicked lol


Getting nicked for wearing shorts ? lol where da fook do you live hahaha get ya bod out mate show off dem gainz.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Before cycle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking solid mate :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Getting nicked for wearing shorts ? lol where da fook do you live hahaha get ya bod out mate show off dem gainz.


Thought you meant balls and all lol. I'm always in shorts mate. I'm just too caucasian for my own good lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> Looking solid mate 1:


Thank you mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back from the gym.

Leg day today,had to stretch out quite a bit due to pip and swelling in my left quad.

Squats

40kg,60kg,80kg,100kg,120kg,100kg,80kg,80kg,60kg,40kg,40kg,40kg.For as many reps as possible with some paused reps

Leg Press

100kg,150kg,200kg,250kg,300kg,350kg,300kg,250kg,200kg,200kg,150kg,150kg,100kg,100kg.As many reps as possible with some paused reps

Quad Extension

Can't remember exact weight but wasn't very heavy.Did 4 sets and 2 drop sets

Seated Hamstring

Can't remember exact weight but wasn't very heavy.Did 4 sets and 2 drop sets

Normally do abs but was fvcked after legs and couldn't do abs today


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Reckon you did well there, under the circumstances mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> Reckon you did well there, under the circumstances mate


After a couple of warm ups with just the bar my quad was fine but fvck the gym was so hot I was dripping everywhere lol


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

That might be the test kicking in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> That might be the test kicking in


Or my fever symptoms lol from my infected leg.I'll be doing one legged squats soon


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Lets stay positive... one legged squats sound hardcore lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> Lets stay positive... one legged squats sound hardcore lol


I've tried them before.....and failed miserably lol


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

making some good gains there brother. I will be checking this log in regular intervals, keeping a close eye on you lol.

good job!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> making some good gains there brother. I will be checking this log in regular intervals, keeping a close eye on you lol.
> 
> good job!


Cheers mate


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks like you are doing well :thumbup1: , keep it up and try and force the cals in with shakes if you have too , rather you than me running a cycle in this heat , the sweats from the hormone changes are bad enough without this **** aswell.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> Looks like you are doing well :thumbup1: , keep it up and try and force the cals in with shakes if you have too , rather you than me running a cycle in this heat , the sweats from the hormone changes are bad enough without this **** aswell.


Apart from my left leg is gonna fall off I'm doing ok lol.Forcing the cals in atm cos of the heat,just don't feel like eating......still am though lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

aqualung said:


> Looks like you are doing well 1:, keep it up and try and force the cals in with shakes if you have too , rather you than me running a cycle in this heat , the sweats from the hormone changes are bad enough without this **** aswell.


Snap to this currently running 800mg npp, 300mg deca, 300mg test and 300mg tren!!! Changing clothes and bedding several times a day and struggling getting the cals in.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

just bang some oats in your shake and make with milk instead of water will soon add the cals up , felon keep an eye on your leg- if it gets into a red lump draw a ring round it with a pen and if it get bigger/spreads out get to your GP ASAP for some antibiotics.

hopefully its just a bad pin an it will calm down in 4/5 days.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> just bang some oats in your shake and make with milk instead of water will soon add the cals up , felon keep an eye on your leg- if it gets into a red lump draw a ring round it with a pen and if it get bigger/spreads out get to your GP ASAP for some antibiotics.
> 
> hopefully its just a bad pin an it will calm down in 4/5 days.


It has spread but the pip is nearly gone.Dunno what to think


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It has spread but the pip is nearly gone.Dunno what to think


is it hot to the touch? (back of your hand) - if so you might need to get to your GP , its probably harder to judge due to the ****ing weather and pretty much everything is hot , if you start to feel ill (fever) defiantly go to A+E and get some antibiotics.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> is it hot to the touch? (back of your hand) - if so you might need to get to your GP , its probably harder to judge due to the ****ing weather and pretty much everything is hot , if you start to feel ill (fever) defiantly go to A+E and get some antibiotics.


My GP is shut so might get up the hospital and get some anti-biotics.It's def spread and still swollen and hot even though it doesn't hurt and I've got no fever


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

aqualung said:


> just bang some oats in your shake and make with milk instead of water will soon add the cals up , felon keep an eye on your leg- if it gets into a red lump draw a ring round it with a pen and if it get bigger/spreads out get to your GP ASAP for some antibiotics.
> 
> hopefully its just a bad pin an it will calm down in 4/5 days.


Been adding natural peanut butter and natural set yoghurt to them with waxy maize starch powder.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> is it hot to the touch? (back of your hand) - if so you might need to get to your GP , its probably harder to judge due to the ****ing weather and pretty much everything is hot , if you start to feel ill (fever) defiantly go to A+E and get some antibiotics.


Just rung NHS Direct and explained evreything and an out of hours Dr is gonna come see me in a bit lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just rung NHS Direct and explained evreything and an out of hours Dr is gonna come see me in a bit lol


Do u really feel that bad mate? Not always a good idea doctors knowing bout your aas use.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Do u really feel that bad mate? Not always a good idea doctors knowing bout your aas use.


I feel ok but the redness is nearly at my knee now.The jab site was 3/4 up my quad.It's still swollen and don't want to leave it incase it is an infection.Not worried about Drs knowing what I'm doing


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

I so would of lied, thorn in leg, barbed wire etc. Wouldn't want that on my record forever in case of work etc.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> I so would of lied, thorn in leg, barbed wire etc. Wouldn't want that on my record forever in case of work etc.


Got appointment at 9.30 at Drs.My criminal records worse mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just rung NHS Direct and explained evreything and an out of hours Dr is gonna come see me in a bit lol


I can see where this will go...... "Yes it's an infection"

Overkill getting a GP mate, ibuprofen, hot bath and massage it.

You'll get tarnished with a brush, it'll show on your health records and going forward anything you go to the docs for they'll say "I can see you have used steroids"

I went on Monday, usual questions, looks me up and down then he asks what type of exercise I do and the next question to follow "do you take steroids"

This forum has members better educated members on AAS than GP's - because they have zero.

Keep us posted and I hope it clears up  :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I can see where this will go...... "Yes it's an infection"
> 
> Overkill getting a GP mate, ibuprofen, hot bath and massage it.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean but not going to leave my health in the hands of other people mate.Rather be safe than sorry tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I know what you mean but not going to leave my health in the hands of other people mate.Rather be safe than sorry tbh


When was this jab done?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> When was this jab done?


Wednesday 5am mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Wednesday 5am mate


Have a nice hot bath mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Have a nice hot bath mate


I have,taken Ibuprofen and put hot water bottle on it and now the redness and swelling is from jab site down to my knee


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I have,taken Ibuprofen and put hot water bottle on it and now the redness and swelling is from jab site down to my knee


It'll be gone by tomorrow mate. I've had the exact same thing where it's travelled down to my knee - weird isn't it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It'll be gone by tomorrow mate. I've had the exact same thing where it's travelled down to my knee - weird isn't it!


It's strange. Pip has gone completely but it looks worse. On way to Drs now so I'll say what they say when I get bk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Waited half hour for the bus and three lads just pushed right in front of me to get on bus. I grabbed one by the shoulder pulled him off the bus and told him not to take the p1ss


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Waited half hour for the bus and three lads just pushed right in front of me to get on bus. I grabbed one by the shoulder pulled him off the bus and told him not to take the p1ss


Bet he **** himself! What was the outcome of doctors appointment?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

He did lol.Bloody rude fvckers.

The Dr was cool as fvck.I explained to her what had happened.She felt it to see if it hurt which it didn't.Took my temp and said she don't think it's an infection,maybe a reaction to it or something.She was a good laugh haha.She said a 1" orange pin is fine for quad jabs and when I do my next jab just to keep an eye on it.I asked about injection technique and she said she just grabs a chunk of muscle on outer thigh and bangs it in lol.She felt for an abcess but was nothing there.She was chatting away about her son who goes to the gym.Wish she was my normal Dr.Didn't judge me was just giving me advice about doing it safelyGot some antibiotics incase


----------



## Nero024 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sad that it's where the money is for good docs in the NHS. Makes people wanna go private cos the quick service always seems to be the best 

BTW glad to here your legs better.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr also said Sub Q is not a bad idea cos muscle don't like being jabbed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 25

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 198lbs(14 stone 2lbs)

Calories 4204

Macros Carbs-419g Fat-143g Protein-296g

So woke up this morning with no weight gain again.Calories have been upped from 4090 to 4204.

Quad's looking a little less red this morning so might just hold off on the antibiotics and see if it sorts itself out.

It's a rest day for me today so not gonna be much to report


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

Good to hear its nothing to worry about! Hope the redness goes away too.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good to hear about the leg mate.

For what it's worth, I usually use a 1" orange for my quad jabs, never had any issues.

I put the ball of my palm on the side of my hip bone and point my fingers down my leg. I pin at the end of where my middle finger is. Much less pip when you do it higher up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheers lads,was a bit worried cos never had it happen before and Googling it was the worst thing I could of done lol.

Yeah by that measurement I was quite low mate so next time I'll go higher up.


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cheers lads,was a bit worried cos never had it happen before and Googling it was the worst thing I could of done lol.
> 
> Yeah by that measurement I was quite low mate so next time I'll go higher up.


I just tried this measurement, my first jab last week was almost exactly there. It's coincidence not planning but next time I'll know!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

will69176 said:


> I just tried this measurement, my first jab last week was almost exactly there. It's coincidence not planning but next time I'll know!


When I asked the Dr about how to inject in quad she said she just grabs a chunk of muscle at the fattest point on outer thigh and whacks it in,no aspirating either


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds a lot more straight forward to what you read on here!


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

When's your next one?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

will69176 said:


> Sounds a lot more straight forward to what you read on here!


I know.It's made to sound very complicated from steroid users.Wednesday mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Cheers lads,was a bit worried cos never had it happen before and Googling it was the worst thing I could of done lol.
> 
> Yeah by that measurement I was quite low mate so next time I'll go higher up.


I'd never Google anything like that, you'd be paranoid about having an abcess or something worse :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I'd never Google anything like that, you'd be paranoid about having an abcess or something worse :lol:


That's exactly what happened.Everywhere I looked it said if it's red and spreading,swollen and hot to the touch get to the Drs.When you get that in your head it's hard not to worry about it lol.

The Dr was cool though,I said I just wanted to be safe than sorry.I was her first ever steroid user lol


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> When I asked the Dr about how to inject in quad she said she just grabs a chunk of muscle at the fattest point on outer thigh and whacks it in,no aspirating either


Damn right! Better to be safe than sorry though pal, glad it's okay. Did she say it would go on your file as steroid use then? i assume it will have.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

imo you did the best thing and asked a professional - better safe than sorry and its why i always tell people to go the GP -its better than not seeing them for 6 weeks and having to say sorry you lost your leg mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sub Q is ok so long as your oil disperses quickly, I've tried it in the past and some things leave little lumps for weeks on ends!

Do delts


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i doubt you`ll gain any more weight as you`ve already gained a stone ?

good news on the leg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ewen said:


> i doubt you`ll gain any more weight as you`ve already gained a stone ?
> 
> good news on the leg


That was from the M1T kickstart I think though mate.Only 3 and a half weeks in to my Test cycle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not sure if it will go on my records.I don't really care tbf cos I needed to be honest so they give me the right treatment.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Sub Q is ok so long as your oil disperses quickly, I've tried it in the past and some things leave little lumps for weeks on ends!
> 
> Do delts


I get a lump from the HCG but just massage it and it goes.From what I've read subq might make the test take longer to work


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

FelonE said:


> That was from the M1T kickstart I think though mate.Only 3 and a half weeks in to my Test cycle


i`d say it was from both not just the m1t , if you used test dbol deca as a first cycle you`ll still only gain around a stone imo , they only difference is that you`ll now not bloat up but start building muscle so weight should stay around the same but you`ll harden up .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sugar said:


> How often do you work abs?


When I was cutting was doing them 5 days a week but now I'm doing them 3 times a week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ewen said:


> i`d say it was from both not just the m1t , if you used test dbol deca as a first cycle you`ll still only gain around a stone imo , they only difference is that you`ll now not bloat up but start building muscle so weight should stay around the same but you`ll harden up .


I've started to look more vascular and even though I'm getting in 4200 calories I'm waking up in the morning looking leaner lol.I would like to put some more size on though but I'd still be happy with 16lbs


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I've started to look more vascular and even though I'm getting in 4200 calories I'm waking up in the morning looking leaner lol.I would like to put some more size on though but I'd still be happy with 16lbs


How's your intra workout nutrition bud??

Or your daily food plan altogether?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bail said:


> How's your intra workout nutrition bud??
> 
> Or your daily food plan altogether?


What do you use for yours?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> How's your intra workout nutrition bud??
> 
> Or your daily food plan altogether?


Meal 1-Shake with 500ml blue top milk and 140g oats

Meal 2-6 Whole eggs scrambled

Meal 3(post workout)Shake with 500ml of blue top milk with 140g oats

Meal 4-165g Veg and a tin of tuna

Meal 5-Shake with 500ml blue top milk and 140g oats

Meal 6-165g Veg and a tin of tuna

Plus 500ml blue top milk(for cals)

Calories 4204

Macros-Carbs 419/Fat 143/Protein 296


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Meal 1-Shake with 500ml blue top milk and 140g oats
> 
> Meal 2-6 Whole eggs scrambled
> 
> ...


Right let's break this down,

in regards to shake? What do you shake specifically?

Why no carbs with meal 2-5-6?

you could add some sort of intra workout carbs?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> What do you use for yours?


ATM I'm dieting for show in oct

So 25g Karbolyn

10g bcaa

1g vit c


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Right let's break this down,
> 
> in regards to shake? What do you shake specifically?
> 
> ...


Shake is Matrix Nutrition Whey Matrix

I'm so stuffed from meal 1 I can only just about get the 6 eggs down let alone anything else lol.

Meals 5-6 have carbs,meal 6 not that many though


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Shake is Matrix Nutrition Whey Matrix
> 
> I'm so stuffed from meal 1 I can only just about get the 6 eggs down let alone anything else lol.
> 
> Meals 5-6 have carbs,meal 6 not that many though


Sorry 2-4-6,

I wouldn't really count veg as a carb source myself,

Ever though bout maybe evening the calories out rather than stuffing yourself with those meals,

So maybe

80g.oats,60g whey,400ml milk

Then 2 slices whole grain bread eggs,

Train

Pwo (if bulking I wouldn't have oats pwo prob a higher gi carb to spike insulin,)

100g carb powder, whey, I would also avoid all that lactose pwo will slow insulin spike,

70g rice, 200g meat/fish/veg

RepeAt

then whey/milk/pb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Sorry 2-4-6,
> 
> I wouldn't really count veg as a carb source myself,
> 
> ...


Looks good mate.What's carb powder?I've never heard of it

Edit-Does all that come to roughly the same cals?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Any carb powder dextrose malto dextrin glycofuse anything,

Can buy from most bulk supplier for pounds,


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Any carb powder dextrose malto dextrin glycofuse anything,
> 
> Can buy from most bulk supplier for pounds,


Ok I'll look in to it,cheers :thumb:

Repped


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Looks good mate.What's carb powder?I've never heard of it
> 
> Edit-Does all that come to roughly the same cals?


No it doesn't bud didn't work it out, just a guideline,

First of all cals are important,

But timing of those cals are what foods they come from is just as important,

so just upping cals with whole milk and oats every other meal may not cut it lol,

But it's the right idea,

Just try space them out,


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> No it doesn't bud didn't work it out, just a guideline,
> 
> First of all cals are important,
> 
> ...


Because I'm an Ectomorph I have to eat a sh1t load of food,hence the oats lol.Gonna sit and work out a more suitable diet now.Cheers for your input


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Because I'm an Ectomorph I have to eat a sh1t load of food,hence the oats lol.Gonna sit and work out a more suitable diet now.Cheers for your input


Yeah I know what you mean so work the cals you think you need as a baseline,

Try make every meal balanced,

to me it makes to sense having a 1kcals one meals then a little tuna and veg next because your stuffed,

for example 200g tuna/70g basmati rice/10ml evoo/veg, good balanced meal and bet you'll wanna eat within two hours of that,

once you got your bassline cals and your weight stalls I would up cals via fats and intra w/o carbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Yeah I know what you mean so work the cals you think you need as a baseline,
> 
> Try make every meal balanced,
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sugar said:


> Trying to bulk myself my diet usually looks like this.
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> ...


I've got a tip mate........get your own thread lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bail said:


> ATM I'm dieting for show in oct
> 
> So 25g Karbolyn
> 
> ...


Is karbolyn like vitargo? Cluless wen it comes to stuff like this only just getting into the intra thing.

Am I right thinkinh the likes of waxy maize starch dextrose etc can not be used as a intra?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> Is karbolyn like votargo? Cluless wen it comes to stuff like this only just getting into the intra thing.
> 
> Am I right thinkinh the likes of waxy maize starch dextrose etc can not be used as a intra?


Course they can mate,

I would use dextrose or WMS,

In a nutshell glycofuse Karbolyn etc just have a faster clearance time in digestive tract so course less bloat,

A lot more expensive than malto dextrose the only reason I justify the cost is I was using a lucosade for my intra w/o carb and this works out the same price as a serving of Karbolyn


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bail said:


> Course they can mate,
> 
> I would use dextrose or WMS,
> 
> ...


Think it was @Pscarbs that said they were no good as intra due to not been digested fast enough? I may be wrong as I only quickly scanned over the thread. At the moment for my intra I just add 50g waxy maize starch to my protein shake is this ok or should I be looking into something else?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> Think it was @Pscarbs that said they were no good as intra due to not been digested fast enough? I may be wrong as I only quickly scanned over the thread. At the moment for my intra I just add 50g waxy maize starch to my protein shake is this ok or should I be looking into something else?


I've seen JOrdan peters mention how malto dextrin is fine to add it costs pennies,

But @Pscarb is right branch dextrin is ideal intra w/o

Infact theirs a thread I started that he went into details about the subject I'll try find it


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bail said:


> I've seen JOrdan peters mention how malto dextrin is fine to add it costs pennies,
> 
> But @Pscarb is right branch dextrin is ideal intra w/o
> 
> Infact theirs a thread I started that he went into details about the subject I'll try find it


So do u think I should sack the waxy maize starch off and use something else?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> So do u think I should sack the waxy maize starch off and use something else?


It's fine mate next time I would get malto if you have the money splash out on Karbolyn


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bail said:


> It's fine mate next time I would get malto if you have the money splash out on Karbolyn


Ok il use the rwat up 2.5kg bag from bulk powders £12 from amazon so thought it was worth a try. Il look into the karbolyn. Cheers for the advice.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the problem with malt is that the molecules are to big to be digested quickly enough to be beneficial for an intra workout shake, plus they attack a lot of water hence why so many get bloated from them, you can use them i just do not see the point to be honest.

if you use an intra shake then you do for one of two reasons

1 - you wan tot benefit from improved recovery

2 - you need to increase calories

if it is the first one then in my opinion it is less efficient to use Malto, you might as well not have an intra shake and just eat a meal PWO........

for me it is about making everything the most effective to reach a goal Branch Dextrin fits this the best hence why i use it and so do most of my clients.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> the problem with malt is that the molecules are to big to be digested quickly enough to be beneficial for an intra workout shake, plus they attack a lot of water hence why so many get bloated from them, you can use them i just do not see the point to be honest.
> 
> if you use an intra shake then you do for one of two reasons
> 
> ...


It's posts like this that make me realise how little I know lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

FelonE said:


> It's posts like this that make me realise how little I know lol


and we have all said that at some point in the past....


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Think it was @Pscarbs that said they were no good as intra due to not been digested fast enough? I may be wrong as I only quickly scanned over the thread. At the moment for my intra I just add 50g waxy maize starch to my protein shake is this ok or should I be looking into something else?


From what I've seen, cyclic dextrin and casein hydrolysate is the ultimate combo for an intra workout drink but its not cheap. I'm going to give this a go soon, currently working my way through the poor mans version of this; dextrose and bcaa's.

I'm looking forward to giving the cyclic dextrin and casein hydrolysate a go but tbh I think the latest hype about intra-workout nutrition is neither here nor there without using insulin. Just a thought.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> and we have all said that at some point in the past....


Lol thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> From what I've seen, cyclic dextrin and casein hydrolysate is the ultimate combo for an intra workout drink but its not cheap. I'm going to give this a go soon, currently working my way through the poor mans version of this; dextrose and bcaa's.
> 
> I'm looking forward to giving the cyclic dextrin and casein hydrolysate a go but tbh I think the latest hype about intra-workout nutrition is neither here nor there without using insulin. Just a thought.


how is it not here or there? whats insulin got to do with it?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> how is it not here or there? whats insulin got to do with it?


Alright mate don't blow a gasket, I'm not claiming to be the authority on intra workout nutrition jeez. All I'm saying is in my experience I don't notice a huge difference from using an intra-workout shake, I have not used cyclic dextrin yet however hence why I said I'm looking forward to trying it.

The reason I mentioned the insulin side of it is if using insulin pre-workout you will need some form of carbs intra workout and will obviously benefit from the intra workout nutrition to a greater degree than a non-insulin user.

It's all discussion mate don't get your knickers in a twist 

The other reason I made the post was because there seems to be a lot of hype around intra-workout specific products lately on different sites and I approach this gimmick with a skeptical eye. But I'm yet to make an informed decision until I try a combination of cyclic dextrin and casein hydrolysate.

Is this the type of protein you would use intra or would you use something else?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Alright mate don't blow a gasket, I'm not claiming to be the authority on intra workout nutrition jeez. All I'm saying is in my experience I don't notice a huge difference from using an intra-workout shake, I have not used cyclic dextrin yet however hence why I said I'm looking forward to trying it.
> 
> The reason I mentioned the insulin side of it is if using insulin pre-workout you will need some form of carbs intra workout and will obviously benefit from the intra workout nutrition to a greater degree than a non-insulin user.
> 
> ...


How is me asking you a question about what you said blowing a gasket? Don't read something into a post that is not there.......

All the best with looking in to if intra shakes are for you or not


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> How is me asking you a question about what you said blowing a gasket? Don't read something into a post that is not there.......
> 
> All the best with looking in to if intra shakes are for you or not


Your post came off as though I was espousing what I believed was the gospel truth when all I'm doing is throwing ideas out there and discussing things. Maybe that was just me reading too much into it but that's what I got from it. Maybe just your style of writing but it seemed to be challenging what i was saying when i was merely giving my own experience an thoughts.I respect the knowledge that you have to offer and your insights are always interesting.

Any thoughts on the protein side of intra shakes?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

How YOU read my posts and take them is down to you, but I still cannot see anything offensive or argumentative in what I wrote.

Maybe I should put a smiley face after all my answers so members don't take offence to me asking a question


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been recommended cyclic dextrin and Peptopro. Will probably be using it from next week.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I feel like my log has been jacked lol it's ok though cos I'm learning here


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> How YOU read my posts and take them is down to you, but I still cannot see anything offensive or argumentative in what I wrote.
> 
> Maybe I should put a smiley face after all my answers so members don't take offence to me asking a question


Alright alright I read the post as it wasn't intended to be read  if I'm honest I nearly tagged you in that post to ask what your opinion was on the insulin thing but didn't want to de-rail felon-e's thread but look what happened anyway


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PaulB said:


> I've been recommended cyclic dextrin and Peptopro. Will probably be using it from next week.


It's the best combination for a intra shake


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't give a fvck mate lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> From what I've seen, cyclic dextrin and casein hydrolysate is the ultimate combo for an intra workout drink but its not cheap. I'm going to give this a go soon, currently working my way through the poor mans version of this; dextrose and bcaa's.
> 
> I'm looking forward to giving the cyclic dextrin and casein hydrolysate a go but tbh I think the latest hype about intra-workout nutrition is neither here nor there without using insulin. Just a thought.


Its all very confusing I am stoll on the learning curve and know very little about it. During my workout I am starting to feel very fatigued very early even tho I am cycle. Do you think a intra will help with this?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> the problem with malt is that the molecules are to big to be digested quickly enough to be beneficial for an intra workout shake, plus they attack a lot of water hence why so many get bloated from them, you can use them i just do not see the point to be honest.
> 
> if you use an intra shake then you do for one of two reasons
> 
> ...


Thanks mate helps alot.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Its all very confusing I am stoll on the learning curve and know very little about it. During my workout I am starting to feel very fatigued very early even tho I am cycle. Do you think a intra will help with this?


I would say give it a go but like I said I'm still in the early days of experimenting with this. I've gone from 2 scoops of whey w/waxy maize starch (bad idea) to dextrose w/bcaa's (haven't noticed much) and will be giving the aforementioned a go in the near future.

I keep hearing that there really is no substitute for using the exact types of carb/pro specified as they are so fast clearing the stomach/digestive tract.

And as I have heard it said; you want the blood in the muscles you're working rich in nutrients, not in the gut aiding digestion.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I would say give it a go but like I said I'm still in the early days of experimenting with this. I've gone from 2 scoops of whey w/waxy maize starch (bad idea) to dextrose w/bcaa's (haven't noticed much) and will be giving the aforementioned a go in the near future.
> 
> I keep hearing that there really is no substitute for using the exact types of carb/pro specified as they are so fast clearing the stomach/digestive tract.
> 
> And as I have heard it said; you want the blood in the muscles you're working rich in nutrients, not in the gut aiding digestion.


Why would you say the 2scoops whey and waxy maize starch is a bad idea?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Thanks mate helps alot.


here is a link to a study to suggest timing a Pr/Carb shake pre/post training is more effective than having a shake earlier and later from training, supporting the idea that supplement timing can be effective.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17095924

i swapped to intra shakes approx 15months ago from just a BCAA shake through training and over that period found my recovery much improved, even on a training system that had me training my whole body 3 days a week....


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Why would you say the 2scoops whey and waxy maize starch is a bad idea?


Bloated me right out and made everything uncomfortable, I may as well have taken a big plate of jacket potato and steak in with me!


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

did you go over the 15mg m1t for the 4 weeks mate? i would read the full log but its 31 pages lol

have 2 tubs/sachets of dragon m1t here , tried to run it last time at @22.5mg had to sack it off due to headaches from it

cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

stevieboy100 said:


> did you go over the 15mg m1t for the 4 weeks mate? i would read the full log but its 31 pages lol
> 
> have 2 tubs/sachets of dragon m1t here , tried to run it last time at @22.5mg had to sack it off due to headaches from it
> 
> cheers


Nope stayed @ 15mg and run it for 3 weeks mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 26

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 199lbs(14 stone 3 lbs)

Calories 4501

Macros Carbs-405 Fat-170 Protein-329

Woke up 1lb heavier this morning,so total gain so far is 17lbs.Looking a bit more vascular,probably dropped some M1T water.

Can feel the Test now,got more energy,hotter,greasy skin on face,increased libido(been sex pesting the Mrs lol)looking fuller and muscles have hardened up.

Overall feeling great.

The redness and swelling on my quad from last jab has gone down a lot,the only pain now is leg day pain which I've got in both legs.

Wasn't sure what was the M1T and what was the Test at first but can def feel it now.....game on lol.

Rest day today so gonna chill ready to smash the sh1t out of chest tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

17lbs heavier. Bf roughly the same


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm envious of the quad sweep, those legs have a lot of potential IMO


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I'm envious of the quad sweep, those legs have a lot of potential IMO


My left one is still a bit swollen lol so it looks a bit wider


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

doing awesome on ur first cycle by looks of it mate. keep doing what ur doing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> doing awesome on ur first cycle by looks of it mate. keep doing what ur doing


Getting there mate,cheers


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

constantly being tempted over to the darkside myself 

must resist


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> constantly being tempted over to the darkside myself
> 
> must resist


For me at least,it's def been worth it so far.As a natty,bulking was either a very slow process so as not to add too much fat.Or I'd bulk hard,put on loads of fat and after cutting look pretty much the same.

The amount of size and strength I've put on in 4 weeks assisted would of took me probably more than 6 months natty.I was stuck on 80kg bench for fvcking months and within 3 weeks it was up to 95kg lol.You can see why people do them.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 17lbs heavier. Bf roughly the same


Your legs are definatley your strongest point, my weakest. When I first started training I was one of those wollys that didn't bother with legs. They're my fav workout now but are lagging, not good.

What's your leg day look like?


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

With regards to the dextrose and stuff if your thinking of taking it for a few extra carbs I would go with the maltodextrin, adding the dextrose to your shake will be detrimental to the taste I can't stomach it at all lol got se maltodextrin and is much better IMO but I know nothing of intra workout shakes and have only heard of it reading on this thread so can't comment on it's use for that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Your legs are definatley your strongest point, my weakest. When I first started training I was one of those wollys that didn't bother with legs. They're my fav workout now but are lagging, not good.
> 
> What's your leg day look like?


It's funny cos when I started I was one of those wallys too lol.Didn't train legs for about the first 4 months.

I haven't got a set leg routine as such but I always do squats and leg press.Last friday I did 12 sets of squats starting at 40kg going up to 120kg and back down to 40kg,just banging out as many reps at each weight with paused reps near the end.

Leg press I did 14 sets ranging from 100kg to 350kg and back down again with paused sets again.Did 4 sets of seated extensions with 2 drop sets.The same on hamstring curl.12 sets of between 20-30 on calves


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's funny cos when I started I was one of those wallys too lol.Didn't train legs for about the first 4 months.
> 
> I haven't got a set leg routine as such but I always do squats and leg press.Last friday I did 12 sets of squats starting at 40kg going up to 120kg and back down to 40kg,just banging out as many reps at each weight with paused reps near the end.
> 
> Leg press I did 14 sets ranging from 100kg to 350kg and back down again with paused sets again.Did 4 sets of seated extensions with 2 drop sets.The same on hamstring curl.12 sets of between 20-30 on calves


Fvck me what do you do crawl home lol.

Think I'm gonna have to up my workload/intensity on legs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Fvck me what do you do crawl home lol.
> 
> Think I'm gonna have to up my workload/intensity on legs


Ever since I started training I've always done a lot of sets on all muscles,never felt overtrained.Some people have said they think I do too many but I don't think so,I've made great progress in last 2yrs.3 sets of ten for a couple of exercises just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate, keep smashing those wheels and they'll grow lovely on cycle :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate, keep smashing those wheels and they'll grow lovely on cycle :beer: [/quoteCheers,will do mate


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Ever since I started training I've always done a lot of sets on all muscles,never felt overtrained.Some people have said they think I do too many but I don't think so,I've made great progress in last 2yrs.3 sets of ten for a couple of exercises just doesn't do it for me.


You gotta do what works for you. Everyone has their way of training, it's each to their own.

My delts respond by me just thinking about training them. My legs just refuse to grow. I can leg press 400kg for 13 with full ROM but they just stay the same. Think more volume is needed like yourself.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> You gotta do what works for you. Everyone has their way of training, it's each to their own.
> 
> My delts respond by me just thinking about training them. My legs just refuse to grow. I can leg press 400kg for 13 with full ROM but they just stay the same. Think more volume is needed like yourself.


The volume and intensity is probably half the reason I have to consume so many cals to bulk,that and I'm a classic ectomorph lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 27

Starting Weight 182lbs(13stone)

Current Weight 199lbs(14stone 3lbs)

Calories 4501

Macros Carbs-405g Fat-170g Protein-329g

No weight gain this morning.Redness and swelling almost completely gone from quad now.

International chest day so log again when I get back from the gym


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back from the gym a very happy bunny.NEW PB on bench 100kg for 4 reps,so pleased with this as I was stuck on 80kg 4 weeks ago for months.

Not going to increase any weight for a bit now and stay at 100kg and get the reps ups.

Flat Bench

Incline Plate Loaded Machine

Low Cable Crossover

High Cable Crossover

Dips

Db Hammer Grip Bench

Did 4 sets on everything with 2 extra drop sets(except dips,bodyweight)

Was a great workout,felt pumped and strong :thumb:


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Good result there, and sensible to increase reps before adding more


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> Good result there, and sensible to increase reps before adding more


Cheers mate.I think when I can hit 3 out of my 4 sets at 8 reps at 100kg I'll up the weight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 28

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 199lbs(14 stone 3lbs)

Calories 4501

Macros Carbs-405g Fat-170g Protein-329g

No weight gain this morning.Even though I'm putting away some calories I seem to be getting more vascular in my legs,and biceps.The Test e is flowing nicely now,feel like a beast in the gym and feel good outside the gym.Sex drive is crazy and turned me in to a serial sex pest haha.Which is a fvcker cos the Mrs is going to Liverpool tomorrow for 4 weeks to see her family.

The pip and redness/swelling is just about gone on my quad now.Going to hit delts tomorrow a.m and see how they react after jabbing,can't be dealing with hobbling round again lol.

Today is back day,had a great back workout last week so hopefully will again today.

Report after the gym :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


>


I always try lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back from back/trap day.

Underhand Grip Bent over Rows

Seated Rows

Pull Downs(plate loaded machine)

Db Pullovers

V-Grip Pulldowns

Single Arm Row

Shrugs

Set a new PB on bent over rows,100kg fully parallel to the floor,slow and concentrated so happy with that.

Did 4 sets of between 8 and 12 with 2 extra drop sets on everything except shrugs.

Gym was fvcking boiling with no AC so was sweat was dripping off me from everywhere,but I like that lol.

Since I've really started concentrating on form and muscle contraction I can really feel the muscle burn.

All in all I was very happy with it :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Back from back/trap day.
> 
> Underhand Grip Bent over Rows
> 
> ...


Well done mate. Great stuff. Especially the bent over rows :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> Well done mate. Great stuff. Especially the bent over rows :thumb:


Cheers mate,yeah was happy cos a few months ago I tried 100kg with straps and could get one with disgusting form lol.

It's crazy,since I've been on cycle these weights that have been so hard for me are now nothing lol.It's very motivating


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

serious weight gain in 28 days!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> serious weight gain in 28 days!


Yeah it's good mate. Bit more fuzzy round the abs but that's ok. Not too worried about a bit of just want maximum gains


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah it's good mate. Bit more fuzzy round the abs but that's ok. Not too worried about a bit of just want maximum gains


True that. you've got a bit of wiggle room on the abs anyway!

I'm more fluffy round the abs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wear vests? Nah don't wear em mate lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Wear vests? Nah don't wear em mate lol


When I said you was pasty mate I didn't mean go singe yourself in the sun hahaha. Jokes aside that looks sore mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little bit sore lol.Not vesting it tomorrow haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> little bit sore lol.Not vesting it tomorrow haha


Have you started the mt2 injections or you not bothering now?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> little bit sore lol.Not vesting it tomorrow haha


Bahahahahahahhaha you Pillock.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Have you started the mt2 injections or you not bothering now?


He's finished em I think?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Have you started the mt2 injections or you not bothering now?


Not yet,am going to when I get paid


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Bahahahahahahhaha you Pillock.


Haha.....I know


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Not yet,am going to when I get paid


You'll have to let me know how you get on with them. I'm quite intrigued. I tan quite well anyway but mentioned them to the misses the other day. Her reply was 'you taking the pvss? I think your taking all this shvt to far now" lol

Don't think she was impressed with my thoughts. I was thinking she was gonna say yeah get some we'll both do them lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You'll have to let me know how you get on with them. I'm quite intrigued. I tan quite well anyway but mentioned them to the misses the other day. Her reply was 'you taking the pvss? I think your taking all this shvt to far now" lol
> 
> Don't think she was impressed with my thoughts. I was thinking she was gonna say yeah get some we'll both do them lol


My Mrs wants to do it so I said I'll test it first.if I look Nigerian after the first dose I'll lower it a bit


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> My Mrs wants to do it so I said I'll test it first.if I look Nigerian after the first dose I'll lower it a bit


Hahahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> My Mrs wants to do it so I said I'll test it first.if I look Nigerian after the first dose I'll lower it a bit


For my mt2 dosing I do 500mcg a day for 2 weeks then switch to maintenance dose.

Also seeing your back pics before, it seems your back is lagging a bit (no offense meant!). You do a lot of variations of rows, are these hitting different areas of the back or are you aiming for Lats on all of them?

I'd lose one or two for different exercises


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> For my mt2 dosing I do 500mcg a day for 2 weeks then switch to maintenance dose.
> 
> Also seeing your back pics before, it seems your back is lagging a bit (no offense meant!). You do a lot of variations of rows, are these hitting different areas of the back or are you aiming for Lats on all of them?
> 
> I'd lose one or two for different exercises


You're probably right but my posing is terrible so I don't look as good as I could either.Gonna really try and nail them for the 6 week pics in the comp


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> You're probably right but my posing is terrible so I don't look as good as I could either.Gonna really try and nail them for the 6 week pics in the comp


Yeah I know what you mean mate. Showing off the back being the hardest of all because you can't see the bloody thing!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 29

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 199lbs(14 stone 3 lbs)

Calories 4501

Macros Carbs-401 Fat-170 Protein-329

No increase in weight today.Just done my jab,went in delt first of all but couldn't aspirate one handed cos it was too stiff so took it out and went right quad instead.A little bit higher up than I went last time and more round the outside rather than near the top like last time too.Really took my time pushing it in and massaged the area for a good ten minutes after,hopefully my whole quad won't blow up this time.

Well anyway it's shoulders today,my favourite day.Feeling good so gonna smash the sh1t out of em in a bit.

Report back after the session


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean mate. Showing off the back being the hardest of all because you can't see the bloody thing!


If you look at the back pic I put up showing my vest tan lol I wasn't tensing and it was wider than I thought it'd be,was quite happy.Haven't quite got the hang of showing it off properly when posing yet


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Awesome white vest, I've got the same one! Seriously p!sses me off though lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> Awesome white vest, I've got the same one! Seriously p!sses me off though lol


Yet my legs always stay white lol


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yet my legs always stay white lol


Legs take forever to tan bro


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> DAY 29
> 
> Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)
> 
> ...


So delts was a no go then mate? I did wonder about aspirating but assumed you must be able to get the arm you injecting up enough to hold it.

I wanted to try delts as I've been getting pip in my glute, which is a pain in the **** ( excuse the pun) when sitting etc. and my misses is getting fed up with doing it now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> So delts was a no go then mate? I did wonder about aspirating but assumed you must be able to get the arm you injecting up enough to hold it.
> 
> I wanted to try delts as I've been getting pip in my glute, which is a pain in the **** ( excuse the pun) when sitting etc. and my misses is getting fed up with doing it now


It was too awkward for me. Just hoping I don't get a fvcked up quad again. Did everything properly


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> It was too awkward for me. Just hoping I don't get a fvcked up quad again. Did everything properly


Just don't aspirate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> Just don't aspirate


I'd rather aspirate


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I'd rather aspirate


I tried aspirating once and realised that it's physically impossible to have such a steady hand that the needle isn't moving inside you.

Even a movement of 1-2mm, after aspirating, could result in you clipping a vein.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> I tried aspirating once and realised that it's physically impossible to have such a steady hand that the needle isn't moving inside you.
> 
> Even a movement of 1-2mm, after aspirating, could result in you clipping a vein.


When I did my quad today I held the pin steady with one hand and used the other one to aspirate and inject


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> I tried aspirating once and realised that it's physically impossible to have such a steady hand that the needle isn't moving inside you.
> 
> Even a movement of 1-2mm, after aspirating, could result in you clipping a vein.


tis a fair point, I moved around a lot on my first quad injection and luckily it was fine. Hopefully be a bit more steady on friday this week.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> tis a fair point, I moved around a lot on my first quad injection and luckily it was fine. Hopefully be a bit more steady on friday this week.


It's even harder with thick pharma oil, have a tendency to push harder on the plunger


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from my shoulder session.

Seated Shoulder Press(smiths)

Hammer Grip Press(plate loaded machine)

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

Rear Delts

Lateral Raises(cable)

Front Raises(cable)

Managed to get 8 reps on 80kg on Seated Shoulder Press which is a PB for me.Got about 3 last time.

18kg Dumbells for Lateral Raises,did 12 first set,then 10,then 10,then 9.Dropping down to 14kg for 1st drop set,then 10kg for 2nd drop set.

18kg for Front Raises did 12 first set,then 10,then 10,then 9.Dropping down to 14kg for 1st drop set,then 10kg for 2nd drop set.

Did Rear Delts on a machine,can't remember what weight I did but did 4 sets with 2 drop sets.

At the end I thought I'd just burn my muscles out so did Lateral and Front Raises on cable machine.Not very heavy cos I was fvcked by then.Just did 4sets on each and repped it out.

Pleased with it.

Someone in the changing room,who I'd never seen before said he liked the way I don't fvck about in the gym........Can't fvck about man,I'm UK-M affiliated lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Just got back from my shoulder session.
> 
> Seated Shoulder Press(smiths)
> 
> ...


YEEEEAAAHH MATE!!! Love that!

As Chris Akabusi once said - "Get in, get the ****ing job done, and **** off!"

Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> YEEEEAAAHH MATE!!! Love that!
> 
> As Chris Akabusi once said - "Get in, get the ****ing job done, and **** off!"
> 
> Great stuff :thumb:


Exactly that mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 30

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 200lbs(14 stone 4lbs)

Calories 4501

Macros Carbs-401 Fat-170 Protein-329

Up 1lb this morning,good stuff.No pip/redness or swelling from my jab yesterday thank fvck.24 hrs after last weeks on I could hardly walk and it was already red and swollen.

Had a sh1t nights sleep cos the Mrs is in Liverpool for 4 weeks and Jiinx the puppy wouldn't settle.She's not used to her not being here,woke me up about 4 times in the middle of the night and I woke up then at 6 anyway.

Anyway it's arm day today so hopefully have a good session.

Log when I get back.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back from arm session.

Triceps

Rope Pushdowns

Reverse Grip T-Bar Extensions

Db Pushbacks

Db Overhead Extension

Biceps

Narrow Grip Ez Bar Curls

Wide Grip Ez Bar Curls

Overhead Cable Curls

One Arm Cable Curls

4 Sets of between 10-15 with 2 extra drop sets on every exercise.

Good strong workout,arms were so pumped I could barely get my water bottle to my mouth lol.Had to stretch out between every set of Ez Bar curls cos my right biceps still dodgy.

Had a laugh with my girl mate in there about some div doing curls in the squat rack with the most horrendous form you've ever seen,whole body swinging.Tried to video it but he was only doing about 2 reps at a time so I wasn't quick enough.

Still no pip today so my last jab must of been my fault(oops)


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I was training at David Lloyd once and this bloke asked me to spot him on ez bar bicep curl (?!) I just gave him a confused look and stood there while he hip thrusted 50kg around for 2 painful reps until he put the weight down and thanked me lol !


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Do you walk to the gym via sorrel rd about 7:15am carrying a water bottle? I always see this bloke when I'm cycling to work, looks like he's on his way to the gym and started to think it might be you!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I was training at David Lloyd once and this bloke asked me to spot him on ez bar bicep curl (?!) I just have him a confused look and stood there while he hip thrusted 50kg around for 2 painful reps until he put the weight down and thanked me lol !


Theres's a few serious lifters at Feel Fit at the time I go,but mostly plebs who spend most of the time on their phone or admiring their imaginary muscle in the mirror lol Updating their Wastebook status to 'at the gym' but never lifting anything haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Do you walk to the gym via sorrel rd about 7:15am carrying a water bottle? I always see this bloke when I'm cycling to work, looks like he's on his way to the gym and started to think it might be you!


Yeah with a black backpack on and cap

Edit.No not at 7.15 I leave mine at 8.30 and get there at 9


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah with a black backpack on and cap
> 
> Edit.No not at 7.15 I leave mine at 8.30 and get there at 9


Just read the edit, small world!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Theres's a few serious lifters at Feel Fit at the time I go,but mostly plebs who spend most of the time on their phone or admiring their imaginary muscle in the mirror lol Updating their Wastebook status to 'at the gym' but never lifting anything haha


I know the type mate they tend to be the ones that leave the weights out in a mess as well, strange that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Just read the edit, small world!


I need to learn to read lol No I go via Balfour Road and Barns Road.I live just off Balfour Road mate


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's crazy,since I've been on cycle these weights that have been so hard for me are now nothing lol.It's very motivating


Wait until you come off. See how motivated you'll be then.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MFM said:


> Wait until you come off. See how motivated you'll be then.


How do you know I won't be?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> How do you know I won't be?


Because you'll get weak and cry. I did when I got off a PH cycle and it sucks bro. Obviously I wasn't ready for it mentally, but if you are you should be fine.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

Thats bollocks. The motivation to keep as much of your gains as you can will overcome any PCT blues.

Well...if you're serious about your training anyway. Which you obviously are. :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Thats bollocks. The motivation to keep as much of your gains as you can will overcome any PCT blues.
> 
> Well...if you're serious about your training anyway. Which you obviously are. :thumb:


Exactly. I'm always motivated, whether I'm ill, tired, cba


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Exactly. I'm always motivated, whether I'm ill, tired, cba


I'm the same mate. Only things that have ever kept me away from the gym have been the flu (the proper one  ) and being out of the country. Even then i'll try and find a gym wherever i am.

It's not sad, honest.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

MFM said:


> Wait until you come off. See how motivated you'll be then.


It's all in your head. If you're 'weak' without gear you're weak mentally.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I was natty for two years and never got de-motivated once.I love this sh1t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Today


Mmmmmm traaaps :bounce:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> Mmmmmm traaaps :bounce:


Trap city b1tch trap trap city lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 31

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 201lbs(14 stone 5lbs)

Up 19lbs

Calories 4501

Macros Carbs-401 Fat-179 Protein-329

Morning.Up 1lb today.Still no pip from Wednesdays jab,jobs a good un.

Legs getting annihilated today.Gonna be a warm day so no doubt I'll be fvcking dripping in the gym......BEAST MODE BABY!!!!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> DAY 31
> 
> Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)
> 
> ...


Legs on a friday, are you mad 

how's the pinning going?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Legs on a friday, are you mad
> 
> how's the pinning going?


Gives them time to recover over the weekend.

Did my last jab Wednesday and had no pip,redness or swelling this time.I think I went too low on my quad the other week cos that fvcked me up lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Gives them time to recover over the weekend.
> 
> Did my last jab Wednesday and had no pip,redness or swelling this time.I think I went too low on my quad the other week cos that fvcked me up lol


I've done them twice this week, **** knows what drove me to do that!

Fair! I've just done my next lot this morning, got a bit of blood after this time on my quad but nothing to worry about i don't think (i did aspirate)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I've done them twice this week, **** knows what drove me to do that!
> 
> Fair! I've just done my next lot this morning, got a bit of blood after this time on my quad but nothing to worry about i don't think (i did aspirate)


You'll find out tomorrow lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You'll find out tomorrow lol


don't say that lol you'll have me ****ting bricks all day now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> don't say that lol you'll have me ****ting bricks all day now


After my last jab I drew a little circle round the jab site so I could keep an eye on it.Thought I was gonna wake up crippled again


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> After my last jab I drew a little circle round the jab site so I could keep an eye on it.Thought I was gonna wake up crippled again


I seem to be able to find the little holes on mine so reckon i'll be able to find it.

How long did your's take to pass? keeping the out of hours doc number on standby lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I seem to be able to find the little holes on mine so reckon i'll be able to find it.
> 
> How long did your's take to pass? keeping the out of hours doc number on standby lol


I could hardly walk for 2 days after then each day the pain got less and less.The redness and swelling kept getting bigger from day 1 and was gone by day 6.People on here were giving me good advice about taking Ibuprofen etc but couldn't help worrying so went out of hours Dr on day 3.She gave me antibiotics but I held off taking them as there was no pain and I read that if the skin goes soft and squishy so that when you press it with a finger and the finger indent stay there....worry,my skin stayed tight even though my whole quad was red.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> After my last jab I drew a little circle round the jab site so I could keep an eye on it.Thought I was gonna wake up crippled again





FlunkyTurtle said:


> I seem to be able to find the little holes on mine so reckon i'll be able to find it.
> 
> How long did your's take to pass? keeping the out of hours doc number on standby lol


You two are like a pair of bloody women lol!

Stop worrying! Blood after pinning is perfectly normal there are lots of little blood vessels under the skin. It's also perfectly normal to have a small lump where the oil has settled.

You can massage the area and apply heat to it which may help disperse the oil.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> You two are like a pair of bloody women lol!
> 
> Stop worrying! Blood after pinning is perfectly normal there are lots of little blood vessels under the skin. It's also perfectly normal to have a small lump where the oil has settled.
> 
> You can massage the area and apply heat to it which may help disperse the oil.


Don't you get it ?!!?!? that's why we're taking roids to finally become men


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Don't you get it ?!!?!? that's why we're taking roids to finally become men


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg day done.

Squats-Bar,40kg,60kg,80kg,100kg,120kg,130kg,120kg,100kg,80kg,80kg,60kg,60kg,40kg,40kg,40kg

Leg Press-125kg,175kg,225kg,275kg,275kg,225kg,225kg,175kg,175kg,175kg,125kg,125kg,125kg

Lunges-4 sets of as many reps(not that many by now)15kg

One Legged Bench Squat-4 sets of 8 Bodyweight

Calves

Legpress-4 sets of 25

Seated Calf Raise-4 sets of 25

Was so fvcking hot in the gym I was literally dripping from everywhere lol.They've got a double squat rack now so you end up being face to face with someone else,which can be off putting.Today though there was a hot bird in hotpants squatting opposite me facing the other way,which was even more off putting cos I couldn't stop looking at her ar$e lol.

Had to go Lidls after to get this weeks food and felt like I was doing the farmers walk with the two bags on wobbly legs haha.

Good session though :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good workout mate, lots of volume there too, I'd probably die!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Good workout mate, lots of volume there too, I'd probably die!!


Yeah lol I find 3-4 sets just doesn't cut it for me on legs.When I got to 130kg squat I could only do 3 haha but was doing paused reps when I got back down to 40kg.

I just love working out mate.I love the pain,the sweat dripping off me and feeling fvcked after lol gives me a buzz


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Leg day done.
> 
> Squats-Bar,40kg,60kg,80kg,100kg,120kg,130kg,120kg,100kg,80kg,80kg,60kg,60kg,40kg,40kg,40kg
> 
> ...


You tried jefferson squats mate? My ass afterwards is stupidly sore! all the glutes....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> You tried jefferson squats mate? My ass afterwards is stupidly sore! all the glutes....


No I haven't mate.....is that really why your ar$e is sore?lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No I haven't mate.....is that really why your ar$e is sore?lol


that and the big **** i had this morning, my ass just cant take the pounding like it used to.

Wait what?

EDIT - It blanked out the word, which i would like to add was another word for poo, not willy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 32

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 202lbs(14 stone 6lbs)

Calories 4501

Macros Carbs-401 Fat-170 Protein-329

Rest day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sugar said:


> My weight plateau continues mate, at. 157lbs 11stone.2 lbs I'm eating 3100 and still not gaining, how much do you bump up at a time as 3100 seems a lot for the size I am and others seem to bulk at my weight eating less, why's that?
> 
> I know you was in a similar position.
> 
> Cheers mate


I would bump it up by 100-200 a week if I wasn't gaining mate. I always have to get a lot of cals for my size too cos I burn it off so quick


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What. ...is that me with a bit of a lat spread lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> What. ...is that me with a bit of a lat spread lol


Spread them wings and flyyyyyy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> Spread them wings and flyyyyyy


Lol still trying to learn how to flare them out properly


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

Great log mate and great pics. I'd be interested to see a food diary if you note that down!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Zmoney said:


> Great log mate and great pics. I'd be interested to see a food diary if you note that down!


It's basically,eggs,tuna,veg,whey and oats mate


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's basically,eggs,tuna,veg,whey and oats mate


Where's the chicken, red meat and peanut butter 

Great progress so far mate :thumbup1:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> It's basically,eggs,tuna,veg,whey and oats mate


What whey do you use mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Getting-Lean said:


> Where's the chicken, red meat and peanut butter
> 
> Great progress so far mate :thumbup1:


Why do I need to eat those?

Cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> What whey do you use mate?


Matrix Nutrition-Whey Matrix


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Getting-Lean said:


> Where's the chicken, red meat and peanut butter
> 
> Great progress so far mate :thumbup1:


To be fair to @FelonE he knows his macros down to the gram. I've had this convo with him before. He has one boring diet but it works for him and he can track it easier that way. I couldn't do it personally but for him If something ain't broke don't fix it.

Great progress felonE


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Matrix Nutrition-Whey Matrix


How much does it cost? And how long does it last you mate?

I found some ready made protein drinks I've been using lately. £1 each (on offer at the moment)

150 calories and 20g protein. That offer stops soon though so might start buying powder.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> To be fair to @FelonE he knows his macros down to the gram. I've had this convo with him before. He has one boring diet but it works for him and he can track it easier that way. I couldn't do it personally but for him If something ain't broke don't fix it.
> 
> Great progress felonE


Thank you mate.Repped


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> How much does it cost? And how long does it last you mate?
> 
> I found some ready made protein drinks I've been using lately. £1 each (on offer at the moment)
> 
> 150 calories and 20g protein. That offer stops soon though so might start buying powder.


£40 with free delivery code and you get 110 servings out of it.That's the 5kg tub.I have 3 shakes a day and it lasts me just over a month mate


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> £40 with free delivery code and you get 110 servings out of it.That's the 5kg tub.I have 3 shakes a day and it lasts me just over a month mate


Sweet! I'm gonna hunt it down. Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> Sweet! I'm gonna hunt it down. Thanks mate :thumb:


http://www.matrix-nutrition.co.uk/buy.cfm/protein-powders/whey-matrix-protein-powder/79/yes/84785

Cool


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> http://www.matrix-nutrition.co.uk/buy.cfm/protein-powders/whey-matrix-protein-powder/79/yes/84785
> 
> Cool


Top man. Thank you. I'll definitely be getting some


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> Top man. Thank you. I'll definitely be getting some


Dont hurt to try


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Why do I need to eat those?
> 
> Cheers





Abc987 said:


> To be fair to @FelonE he knows his macros down to the gram. I've had this convo with him before. He has one boring diet but it works for him and he can track it easier that way. I couldn't do it personally but for him If something ain't broke don't fix it.
> 
> Great progress felonE


I was being sarcastic as those foods are normally found in most peoples diets, hence the  at the end


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol still trying to learn how to flare them out properly


It's hard to explain but try to externally rotate your shoulders so you can see your armpits of looking in the mirror.

The better you learn to do certain poses, the better mind muscle connection you will develop with that muscle and the better mmc you have with that muscle the better you will be able to do the pose!. Bit of a catch 22 really


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> £40 with free delivery code and you get 110 servings out of it.That's the 5kg tub.I have 3 shakes a day and it lasts me just over a month mate


Sounds like a bargain! I might have to look into this


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> It's hard to explain but try to externally rotate your shoulders so you can see your armpits of looking in the mirror.
> 
> The better you learn to do certain poses, the better mind muscle connection you will develop with that muscle and the better mmc you have with that muscle the better you will be able to do the pose!. Bit of a catch 22 really


I'm getting there mate.....slowly lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sugar said:


> What's your post work out Carbs? Oats.


Yeah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fi-know-about-hard-times


__
https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fwoo-riddim


__
https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fhype-felon-e1


__
https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fgimme-some-more


__
https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fdaylight-robbery


__
https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fmy-wifey


__
https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fspartans


__
https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fwarlord


__
https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fbar-man


__
https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fyou-cant-touch-this


__
https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fwarning


__
https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fdear-john

Some tracks with me mc'ing on.

Some not so good quality as recorded in jail mofos


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fi-know-about-hard-times
> 
> 
> ...


That proper surprised me. I expected to listen to a few seconds then stop.

That was really really good imo - the lyrics and how you put them across. Bare in mind I know nothing about this type of thing as I listen to rock/metal etc, but I will listen to the others you posted and will listen to the top one again. Yes you have definitely surprised me young man :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> That proper surprised me. I expected to listen to a few seconds then stop.
> 
> That was really really good imo - the lyrics and how you put them across. Bare in mind I know nothing about this type of thing as I listen to rock/metal etc, but I will listen to the others you posted and will listen to the top one again. Yes you have definitely surprised me young man :thumb:


My music used to be like counselling for me could get everything out lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fi-know-about-hard-times
> 
> 
> ...


They're good mate. I thought you might sound a bit of a cvnt  you surprised me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> They're good mate. I thought you might sound a bit of a cvnt  you surprised me


Lol cheers.Why did you think I'd sound a bit of a cvnt?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Lol cheers.Why did you think I'd sound a bit of a cvnt?


I know what he means cos I didn't expect it to sound like that. Remember that thread about the fella jabbing deca on his instagram page? He did a vid with him mcing badly and I've seen others. I should have known you'd be good cos of the pic of you on the radio


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> I know what he means cos I didn't expect it to sound like that. Remember that thread about the fella jabbing deca on his instagram page? He did a vid with him mcing badly and I've seen others. I should have known you'd be good cos of the pic of you on the radio


I know what you mean lol there's a lot of wannabe 'mcs'


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 33

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 202lbs(14 stone 6lbs)

Calories 4501

Macros Carbs-401 Fat-170- Protein-329

Rest day,fvcking hate rest days.Roll on tomorrow lol.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Lol cheers.Why did you think I'd sound a bit of a cvnt?


You know what it's like. Some people say they can sing, legend in their own minds, but they sound crap. Thought this might be the case here as well but no, you sound really good.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> You know what it's like. Some people say the can sing, legend in their own minds, but they sound crap. Thought this might be the case here as well but no, you sound really good.


I know what you mean.I've had people say they want to do a track with me,heard them mc and they're sh1t lol.You get it with everything,my mates brother spends a good £200 a month on Holland and Barratt supplements,tells everyone he goes to the gym and lifts big weights but I've seen him in there not knowing wtf he's doing haha.Still looks the same 3yrs later.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

How much do you roughly spend on good a week? And do you use a lot of whole milk a day to up the calories?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> How much do you roughly spend on good a week? And do you use a lot of whole milk a day to up the calories?


30 quid mate and I go through 4 pints of blue top milk a day for cals yeah.12 whole eggs a day too


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 30 quid mate and I go through 4 pints of blue top milk a day for cals yeah.12 whole eggs a day too


£30 isn't bad at all! You drink the eggs raw? Have you tried the liquid egg whites you can buy a bottle of 32 pretty cheap!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> £30 isn't bad at all! You drink the eggs raw? Have you tried the liquid egg whites you can buy a bottle of 32 pretty cheap!


Nah I scramble them mate. 1.29 for 15 eggs, bargain. No I haven't cos I need the fats and calories from the whole eggs


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nah I scramble them mate. 1.29 for 15 eggs, bargain. No I haven't cos I need the fats and calories from the whole eggs


Sh!t that is cheap where is that from? And fair enough mate sound like me! Proper ecto


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@FelonE

Listened to your tunes, vey impressed mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @FelonE
> 
> Listened to your tunes, vey impressed mate


Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> Sh!t that is cheap where is that from? And fair enough mate sound like me! Proper ecto


Lidl mate. 69p for a tin of tuna. Get all my food from there. Yeah classic ecto, got pile that food in lol hard work sometimes


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lidl mate. 69p for a tin of tuna. Get all my food from there. Yeah classic ecto, got pile that food in lol hard work sometimes


Yeah man I struggle but I work shifts some days starting at 6am and I find it much easier on those days to be honest where I start eating early I can fit in much more food


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work on the cycle mate - that lat spread is coming :beer:

Re; the not red and white meats, it's better to mix it up for a wide choice of aminos going in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> Yeah man I struggle but I work shifts some days starting at 6am and I find it much easier on those days to be honest where I start eating early I can fit in much more food


I wake up at about 5 every morning for no reason but like you said it gives me more time to get the food in


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Yeah


Did you think to switch that to something hi gi?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Did you think to switch that to something hi gi?


Tbh mate I like my diet nice and simple. My macros are met and my calories and at the moment it's working ok for me. Obviously when I get nearer to competing then ill get more technical with it and dial it in properly. At the moment it's ok for me though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Great work on the cycle mate - that lat spread is coming
> 
> Re; the not red and white meats, it's better to mix it up for a wide choice of aminos going in


I do a few weeks on tuna and then a few weeks on chicken. Get bored just having one all the time

Cheers. Still practising posing lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Tbh mate I like my diet nice and simple. My macros are met and my calories and at the moment it's working ok for me. Obviously when I get nearer to competing then ill get more technical with it and dial it in properly. At the moment it's ok for me though


Nothing is more simple than a big bowl of curiously cinnamon lol pwo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Nothing is more simple than a big bowl of curiously cinnamon lol pwo


Oooh now you've got my attention lol. Love them


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I do a few weeks on tuna and then a few weeks on chicken. Get bored just having one all the time
> 
> Cheers. Still practising posing lol


If you shop at lidl mate they often do mince beef £1 for 500g :beer:

Get some red meat in mate


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Oooh now you've got my attention lol. Love them


Yeah just to get Inslin a nice spike pwo,

I like to keep things simples aswell tbh, basmati rice,oats,

Pot, chicken, beef, whey, eggs bag of spinach ed for carbs lol just adjust accordingly when a diet is too complicated hard to follow,

Be careful to much tin tuna though hi in mercury and all types of sh!t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> If you shop at lidl mate they often do mince beef £1 for 500g :beer:
> 
> Get some red meat in mate


Cool I'll have a look next time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Yeah just to get Inslin a nice spike pwo,
> 
> I like to keep things simples aswell tbh, basmati rice,oats,
> 
> ...


When I first started I was eating a lot of rice but I just find it hard to eat and it bloats me up.Potatoes are ok but I just love oats haha.All I've ever done to change my cals etc when I'm bulking and cutting is adjust my oats and milk intake.

Edit.Having so much oats does play havoc with your stomach at first though lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> When I first started I was eating a lot of rice but I just find it hard to eat and it bloats me up.Potatoes are ok but I just love oats haha.All I've ever done to change my cals etc when I'm bulking and cutting is adjust my oats and milk intake.
> 
> Edit.Having so much oats does play havoc with your stomach at first though lol


Only thing you gotta remember, is if you only do what you done before

Your just gonna get same results,

Do try mix it up a little maybe just sweet pot aswell microwave done, goes really well with tuna aswell,

Look at c.hill journal he's hard gainer like you

Has to smash the cals in but look at the variety the dude has lol

But you are right hitting macros is most important


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> Only thing you gotta remember, is if you only do what you done before
> 
> Your just gonna get same results,
> 
> ...


I'll check it out.Cheers for the advice


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mofofelone%2Fi-know-about-hard-times
> 
> 
> ...


No really into that but hey really good honestly didn't expect that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol everyone seems surprised.So you all thuought I was a cvnt basically......cheers lads lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've noticed that my puffy nips/gyno has gone quite a bit. Not sure if it's the Adex or what but chest is looking a lot better


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I've noticed that my puffy nips/gyno has gone quite a bit. Not sure if it's the Adex or what but chest is looking a lot better


How much adex are you taking? Have you ran it fron the start?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> How much adex are you taking? Have you ran it fron the start?


0.5mg e3d and yeah I have


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

if you are using adex keep an eye out for rebound E2 when you go into your PCT (this is why lots of ppl now use aromasin - as its a suicidal A.I and you cant get rebound from it).

well done on your progress so far, you have put a great deal of effort into things (training/diet) and it shows.

@Mingster , this thread may be better in the journals section? (thats if felon wants it there)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> if you are using adex keep an eye out for rebound E2 when you go into your PCT (this is why lots of ppl now use aromasin - as its a suicidal A.I and you cant get rebound from it).
> 
> well done on your progress so far, you have put a great deal of effort into things (training/diet) and it shows.


How would I combat rebound E2?

Thank you I'm trying my best


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

you can gradually reduce the adex dose instead of just stopping after your cycle or just keep an eye out for gyno returning as you start your PCT.

if you are running nolva in your PCT (i have not looked tbh) it should stop any gyno but you could get other high E2 symptoms (anxiety /red face /water retention etc - same as you are looking for now minus the gyno )


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> you can gradually reduce the adex dose instead of just stopping after your cycle or just keep an eye out for gyno returning as you start your PCT.
> 
> if you are running nolva in your PCT (i have not looked tbh) it should stop any gyno but you could get other high E2 symptoms (anxiety /red face /water retention etc - same as you are looking for now minus the gyno )


I will be using Nolva. Ok thanks mate


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

nice progress so far man!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> nice progress so far man!


Appreciate it thanks


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Appreciate it thanks


The gainzz are defo tempting me to go over to the dark side more and more once I'm at a low enough BF% haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> The gainzz are defo tempting me to go over to the dark side more and more once I'm at a low enough BF% haha


If diet and training is on point it's definitely worth imo


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> If diet and training is on point it's definitely worth imo


Yeah, mate has already given me a ****load of blue heart dianabol and some TBOL. Have it sitting in a drawer dont really know what to do with it ATM haha. He also has loads of pharma grade amps which he brought back from egypt and offered to give me like 2 cycles worth for free. Not touching the stuff until bodyfat is low or ill look like a fat bloated mess.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> Yeah, mate has already given me a ****load of blue heart dianabol and some TBOL. Have it sitting in a drawer dont really know what to do with it ATM haha. He also has loads of pharma grade amps which he brought back from egypt and offered to give me like 2 cycles worth for free. Not touching the stuff until bodyfat is low or ill look like a fat bloated mess.


I cut down first so even though I'm up 20lbs I don't look bloated. I just look bigger lol


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I cut down first so even though I'm up 20lbs I don't look bloated. I just look bigger lol


Yeah that's what I'm trying to do. Cut down to about 14%. Finding it quite difficult with all the cravings, hunger etc. Can't wait till its over.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> Yeah that's what I'm trying to do. Cut down to about 14%. Finding it quite difficult with all the cravings, hunger etc. Can't wait till its over.


I found it hard mentally at first but when I started to see the abs it made me more determined. My Mrs would be sat next to me stoned munching out and my belly would be rumbling away lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Lol everyone seems surprised.So you all thuought I was a cvnt basically......cheers lads lol


At least I was honest fpmsl


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

J** said:


> £30 isn't bad at all! You drink the eggs raw? Have you tried the liquid egg whites you can buy a bottle of 32 pretty cheap!


Where do you get them from mate? I've found them quite hard to find particularly in this country, they tend to be a lot more popular in the states


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Where do you get them from mate? I've found them quite hard to find particularly in this country, they tend to be a lot more popular in the states


They do cartons of egg white in Tesco mate


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Where do you get them from mate? I've found them quite hard to find particularly in this country, they tend to be a lot more popular in the states


I believe bulk powders bud! But will confirm shortly!

edit** http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/liquid-egg-whites.html link for you bro


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

@FelonE

I was expecting something like this with your MCing


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

PaulB said:


> @FelonE
> 
> I was expecting something like this with your MCing


Ha ha ha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> @FelonE
> 
> I was expecting something like this with your MCing


From a fellow Paul B that hurts lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

PaulB said:


> @FelonE
> 
> I was expecting something like this with your MCing


Lol! Is this what the kids call 'swagger'?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Lol! Is this what the kids call 'swagger'?


If it is I don't want it lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Where do you get them from mate? I've found them quite hard to find particularly in this country, they tend to be a lot more popular in the states


We do them too http://gonutrition.com/liquid-egg-whites 

I used to have 300ml post workout with whey and dextrose :beer:

Surprisingly nice!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> Lol! Is this what the kids call 'swagger'?


No idea mate, I'm on the wrong side of 40 lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bored so watched a lil porn vid while eating my veg and tuna lol.It was set in a gym and the 'Personal Trainer' had her doing exercises and all I could think about was how sh1t her form was haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 34

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 202lbs(14 stone 6lbs)

Calories 4501

Macros Carbs-401 Fat-170 Protein-329

No weight increase this morning.It's chest day so gonna fvcking destroy it.I'll log when get back from the gym.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest day done.

Flat Bench

Incline Press(plate loaded machine)

Low Cable Crossover

High Cable Crossover

Hammer Grip Bench Press(plate loaded machine)

Dips

Usual procedure,4 sets of 8-12 with 2 extra drop sets.Dips was just 4 straight sets cos I was fvcked by then.

Abs

Weighted Leg Raises

Crunches

Twisting Crunches

Double Crunches

Side Bends with 24 kg Kettlebell

Woodchoppers with 10kg Medicine ball

2 sets to failure

New PB on bench press,last week got 100kg for 4,this week 100kg for 5,so an extra rep which I'm happy about.Chest was so pumped and rock hard,good sh1t lol.

A P.E Teacher I know at the gym asked if he could jump in on my chest day.I said no sorry because I like to work on my own haha.He talks too much and I'm not there to fvck about.

First time I've done abs in a week,fvck me it felt like I'd been kicked in the stomach.

Good workout :thumb:


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Chest day done.
> 
> A P.E Teacher I know at the gym asked if he could jump in on my chest day.I said no sorry because I like to work on my own haha.He talks too much and I'm not there to fvck about.
> 
> Good workout :thumb:


Haha, i do that too. I always say no, unless i'm literally just finishing up. I don't care if it's rude, i need to focus and can't be doing with fannying about chatting or removing weights between sets for them.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Haha, i do that too. I always say no, unless i'm literally just finishing up. I don't care if it's rude, i need to focus and can't be doing with fannying about chatting or removing weights between sets for them.


Exactly mate.He's there now and again p1ssing about while I'm there 5 days a week getting sh1t done lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

20lbs up. Not too bloated


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 20lbs up. Not too bloated


LOOK AT THEM COBRA TRAPS!

haha, what's with the 4 squares aswell bud? cover up of something or some meaning behind them?

t.h.u.g.l.i.f.e?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> LOOK AT THEM COBRA TRAPS!
> 
> haha, what's with the 4 squares aswell bud? cover up of something or some meaning behind them?
> 
> t.h.u.g.l.i.f.e?


Ex gf name cover up lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Ex gf name cover up lol


get a little line draw between the 2 on the left, and the 2 on the right and turn them into dumbbells then have a little guy tattooed on ya stomach using your belly button as a head doing DB shoulder press with them!

sometimes my genius suprises myself.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Ex gf name cover up lol


Lol. Know matter how much you love someone, you NEVER have a partners name tattoed on you. Kids, football team are the only things you can guarantee you won't change haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. Know matter how much you love someone, you NEVER have a partners name tattoed on you. Kids, football team are the only things you can guarantee you won't change haha


I was 17 and pu$$y struck lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I was 17 and pu$$y struck lol


Hahaha thought as much. The things we do when we're young ay


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha thought as much. The things we do when we're young ay


Sure do mate we sure do.....sigh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 35

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 202lbs(14 stone 6lbs)

Calories 4501

Macros Carbs-401 Fat-170 Protein-329

No weight gain today.Back day so will report when I get back from the gym


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back in from walking Jiinx over the field.She was running round playing with these two grannies little dogs she knows.It's funny cos they're talking about the youngsters round here with their 'dangerous' staffs and thought if only you knew your dogs were playing with a Pitbull lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back day done

Bent Over Rows(underhand grip)

Wide Grip Pull Downs

V-Grip Pull Downs

Seated Row

One Arm Db Row

One Arm Pull Downs

Shrugs

4 sets of 8-12 plus 2 extra drop sets.Shrugs was just 4 straight sets of [email protected] Dumbells.

Right bicep is p1ssing me off,can't go as heavy as I'd like so been doing slightly lower weight with slow negatives/paused sets.Sweating like a mofo as usual.

Good Workout


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## thedutch (Mar 14, 2014)

so far so good! well done!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


>


Looking swole mate :thumbup1:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Just got back in from walking Jiinx over the field.She was running round playing with these two grannies little dogs she knows.It's funny cos they're talking about the youngsters round here with their 'dangerous' staffs and thought if only you knew your dogs were playing with a Pitbull lol


Are pitbulls still illegal mate? I used to have a one. She was only a pup but unfortunately due to my long working hours I had to give her up. That was a sad day :sad:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> Are pitbulls still illegal mate? I used to have a one. She was only a pup but unfortunately due to my long working hours I had to give her up. That was a sad day :sad:


Yeah they are but most that get taken get given back with exemption certificates if they pass the behaviour tests.Jiinx would she's so chilled and well behaved,wouldn't want her any other way tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You know the hard work has all been worth it when some little 12yr old lad rides past with his mates and says "Fvcking hell he's got big muscles" lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 36

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 202lbs(14 stone 6lbs)

Calories 4501

Macros Carbs-401 Fat-170 Protein-329

No weight increase again today.Just done my 6th jab in upper/outer quad with no dramas but we'll see tomorrow lol.Shoulder day today so I'll report again when I get back.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've noticed this week I'm looking leaner lol happy days


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

What are your goals mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> What are your goals mate?


I'm bulking mate. Put on 20lbs in 5 weeks. Been at 202lbs for nearly a week now though. That's on 4500 cals


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm bulking mate. Put on 20lbs in 5 weeks. Been at 202lbs for nearly a week now though. That's on 4500 cals


Nice one mate... :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Nice one mate... :thumb:


Gonna up cals to 4600 today


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Gonna up cals to 4600 today


Only increase your cals if you feel your growth is stalling bud. Otherwise you will put in more fat than you want.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Only increase your cals if you feel your growth is stalling bud. Otherwise you will put in more fat than you want.


I think it has atm. I'm an ectomorph so fatst not really a worry. It melts off me


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Looking good mate, how's the sides from the test? Not really getting any apart from being a rapey b*stard? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Looking good mate, how's the sides from the test? Not really getting any apart from being a rapey b*stard? :lol:


Apart from dodging a couple of sexual harassment charges I'm hotter all the time


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Apart from dodging a couple of sexual harassment charges I'm hotter all the time


Constantly sweaty, i has physio yesterday and she had to put a towel down on my back. I had only just had a shower :|


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Apart from dodging a couple of sexual harassment charges I'm hotter all the time


This is my only real problem on test. I sweat all day every day. I had a sun bed last Friday, when I can out I was literally dripping wet. The people on the shop looked at me as if I had something wrong with me. Eating is another time I sweat loads

And I'm also a lot lighter sleeper, although I seem to need less sleep too

i want sex all the time too but don't see this as a side lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm hot a lot of the time anyway so atm I boiling.When I went to Drs the other week about my swollen leg she said right I'm gonna take your temp,I said I bet it's sky high but it was normal even though I was dripping sweat round her office lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right my UK-M bredrin I've just got back from shoulder day.

Db Shoulder Press

Hammer Grip Shoulder Press

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

Rear Delts

4 sets of 8-12 with 2 extra drop sets

Abs

Hanging Leg Raises

Decline Crunches

Double Crunches

Twisting Crunches

Side Bends with 24kg Kettlebell

Side to sides with 10kg medicine ball

4 sets to failure

Haven't done Db shoulder press for a while but managed to rep with the 30kg Dbs which I couldn't last time I tried,so happy with that.

Up until last week I was too tired to hit abs after I blasted the main muscle I was training but this week feeling more energetic so smashing abs again now.

Good workout,enjoyed it.High intensity all the way baby :thumb:


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome work out mate


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Right my UK-M bredrin I've just got back from shoulder day.
> 
> Db Shoulder Press
> 
> ...


What are these abs you speak of?

Should i be training them?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> What are these abs you speak of?
> 
> Should i be training them?


Up to you mate lol I would though


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Up to you mate lol I would though


honestly i'm so ****ed by the end of very rarely train them on their own.

I know i should do it, but it's like i've got 100 units of energy and i can spend 50% on my chest and 50% on my abs or 100% on chest.

Which i know it wrong.

Need to start working it again.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> honestly i'm so ****ed by the end of very rarely train them on their own.
> 
> I know i should do it, but it's like i've got 100 units of energy and i can spend 50% on my chest and 50% on my abs or 100% on chest.
> 
> ...


I was the same up until recently.5 weeks in and I've got more energy on my workouts now


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I was the same up until recently.5 weeks in and I've got more energy on my workouts now


I guess the best way to look at it, it's body building. Abs are just as much a part as my chest it.

I think i've got a bit of bloat going on from the higher E at the moment anyway so they dont seem as visable.

might crack some out tonight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I guess the best way to look at it, it's body building. Abs are just as much a part as my chest it.
> 
> I think i've got a bit of bloat going on from the higher E at the moment anyway so they dont seem as visable.
> 
> It's good to do them imo cos when your bf gets lower they'll look better


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> Awesome work out mate


Cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> honestly i'm so ****ed by the end of very rarely train them on their own.
> 
> I know i should do it, but it's like i've got 100 units of energy and i can spend 50% on my chest and 50% on my abs or 100% on chest.
> 
> ...


Do them on rest/cardio days mate


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I never work my abs and my body fat hasn't been low enough to see them in around 2 years :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> You little porker lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm debating ramping down my calories to maintenance and recomping from here.Any one got any opinions on it?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I'm debating ramping down my calories to maintenance and recomping from here.Any one got any opinions on it?


I wouldn't even know HOW to recomp :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> I wouldn't even know HOW to recomp :confused1:


Just eating at maintenance calories and trying to lose fat and build muscle at the same time.Can be a long process natty but with the testosterone levels of a horny bull I'm thinking this would speed things up.Tbh I can't see me gaining too much more this cycle without eating so much that the fat will come on too much


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 37

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 201lbs(14 stone 5lbs)

Calories 4623

Macros Carbs-443 Fat-174 Protein-309

Well I've lost 1lb this morning which I presume must be water because I'm eating so much it can't be fat or muscle.I did say yesterday that I'm starting to look leaner so maybe I'm dropping water.Calories upped to 4623.

No pip this morning thank fvck lol.

Arms today so I'll update a bit later.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wtf is wrong with me, got wood eating my eggs this morning. Hope there's no fit birds at the gym today or I could be looking at a ban lol


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Wtf is wrong with me, got wood eating my eggs this morning. Hope there's no fit birds at the gym today or I could be looking at a ban lol


Your cocks eggometer is off! You're trying impregnate the wrong type of eggs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> Your cocks eggometer is off! You're trying impregnate the wrong type of eggs


Think ive just discovered ive got an egg fetish


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arm day done.

Triceps

Rope Pushdowns

Reverse Grip T-Bar Pushdowns

Single Arm Cable Extensions

Db Kickbacks

Biceps

Narrow Grip Ez Bar Curls

Wide Grip E Bar Curls

Db Curls

Single Arm Cable Curls

4 Sets of 10-15 with 2 extra drop sets on every exercise.

Great session,arms were as C.T says "Stupid Pumped". Veins busting out of my arms and shoulders.

A girl I know came over and asked if I'd giver her a hand cos she can't get it up......I said I wish I had that fvcking problem,I can't keep it down at the moment lol.

Some plank asked me to spot him while he did seated cable curls.I said I'm not fvcking spotting you on that mate,if it's too heavy lower the weight.

All in all another great workout :thumbup1:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Wtf is wrong with me, got wood eating my eggs this morning. Hope there's no fit birds at the gym today or I could be looking at a ban lol


How do your like your eggs in the morning.... i like mine with a hard on...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Can't remember who recommended minced beef to me but got some today instead of tuna.A 238g serving will give me 578 cals,0 carbs,45g fat,43g protein.Sweet as a nut lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Can't remember who recommended minced beef to me but got some today instead of tuna.A 238g serving will give me 578 cals,0 carbs,45g fat,43g protein.Sweet as a nut lol


I love the stuff. My missus uses 750g of it in those huge lasagnes I've been eating :thumb:


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Think ive just discovered ive got an egg fetish


Try eggs in your oats if you haven't already. Just cook it, even overcook it a little so its a bit TOO thick, then crack in an egg or two and quickly stir them in.

Sounds rank... but absolutely is not. Best porridge ever and no eggy taste and plenty of protein and fats.

Add banana and PB for extra awesomeness.

You have not been charged for this information.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Try eggs in your oats if you haven't already. Just cook it, even overcook it a little so its a bit TOO thick, then crack in an egg or two and quickly stir them in.
> 
> Sounds rank... but absolutely is not. Best porridge ever and no eggy taste and plenty of protein and fats.
> 
> ...


You disgust me


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

I get that a lot.

Seriously though, don't knock it til you've tried it. I've seen many a convert to the oaty-eggy ways.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Can't remember who recommended minced beef to me but got some today instead of tuna.A 238g serving will give me 578 cals,0 carbs,45g fat,43g protein.Sweet as a nut lol


*cough 

Enjoy!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> You disgust me


Hahahahahaha

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> *cough
> 
> Enjoy!


Cheers mate. See I do listen.....sometimes lol. It's ideal cos just swapping tuna for beef has brought my cals up to just over 5000 without having to pile in a load more food


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice to see some lifting actually going on in a log instead of eyebrow plucking and shorts discussion haha. Seems to be going well for your first cycle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Nice to see some lifting actually going on in a log instead of eyebrow plucking and shorts discussion haha. Seems to be going well for your first cycle


Yep no fannying around going on here mate.I eat well and train hard normally,now I'm eating well and training twice as hard.I've got competition in sight in two years and wanna be the best I can for it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. See I do listen.....sometimes lol. It's ideal cos just swapping tuna for beef has brought my cals up to just over 5000 without having to pile in a load more food


Good lad. Mince is great, easy to cook and goes with most things


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Arm day done.
> 
> Triceps
> 
> ...


Hahaha what a fool! Ive never heard of spotting someone on cables hhahaha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> Hahaha what a fool! Ive never heard of spotting someone on cables hhahaha


Same lol .I thought he was winding me up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Same lol .I thought he was winding me up


Forced reps maybe, or negatives?

Some guy at my place religiously does biceps day in day out, rocking 11" pipes :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Forced reps maybe, or negatives?
> 
> Some guy at my place religiously does biceps day in day out, rocking 11" pipes :lol:


I watched him fvcking up all sorts of exercises and I was half way through my hanging leg raises......Don't ask me to spot your cable curls when I'm in the zone lol

Edit.My arms are quite small too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I watched him fvcking up all sorts of exercises and I was half way through my hanging leg raises......Don't ask me to spot your cable curls when I'm in the zone lol
> 
> Edit.My arms are quite small too


Sounds like a mong, preacher curls or on a an incline bench with DB's maybe but not cables :lol:

Nah, they're fine mate :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just measured my bicep tensed with a Myotape and it's 15.5".Is that good or bad?


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just measured my bicep tensed with a Myotape and it's 15.5".Is that good or bad?


Same as me mate, bigger then most people, but I'll be impressed when your rocking 20's


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PD89 said:


> Same as me mate, bigger then most people, but I'll be impressed when your rocking 20's


So will I lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just measured my bicep tensed with a Myotape and it's 15.5".Is that good or bad?


All good :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> All good :beer:


Ideal


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> All good


Were do u measure yours from? From bicep peak to widest part of triceps?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Were do u measure yours from? From bicep peak to widest part of triceps?


Certainly do mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Certainly do mate


Great stuff 17.5inc happy with that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Great stuff 17.5inc happy with that.


Right you're banned from my thread for showing me up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Great stuff 17.5inc happy with that.


Haha, same here last time I checked - mid bulk mind :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, same here last time I checked - mid bulk mind :lol:


Only little arms allowed now


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Right you're banned from my thread for showing me up


Oh I best hold back on the chest and leg measurements then. Lol 46inc 26inc ahhh I have torrets!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Oh I best hold back on the chest and leg measurements then. Lol 46inc 26inc ahhh I have torrets!!


Waist?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just cooking my mince up. Love the smell of it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Waist?


Yeah he's 26" leg, 46" waist :lol:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Waist?


Cough !!!! 38 but that's to fit my legs need a belt lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Cough !!!! 38 but that's to fit my legs need a belt lol


38" inch waist? You can stay lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 38" inch waist? You can stay lol


Oh thanks lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Oh thanks lol


Mines 34


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quad is 24"


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Quad is 24"


How do you measure your quad? Leg straight? Bent? Tensed? Srs :lol:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> How do you measure your quad? Leg straight? Bent? Tensed? Srs :lol:


Tensed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> How do you measure your quad? Leg straight? Bent? Tensed? Srs :lol:


I did it straight and tensed


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I did it straight and tensed


Sweet! I'm going to measure mine tonight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> Sweet! I'm going to measure mine tonight


If it's bigger than 24 you're also serving a 2 week ban


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Has your log turned in to a mines bigger than yours?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> If it's bigger than 24 you're also serving a 2 week ban


Lol I'm sure it wont be, buuut if it is - I'll lie and say 23 1/2


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just measured my bicep tensed with a Myotape and it's 15.5".Is that good or bad?


Many a "brah" on here would kill for guns of such calibre


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Ahh the meeting of the small arm gang is here.

15 inch cliche Japanese tattoo sleeve reporting for duty.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

13.5 inches here! Very depressing


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Tensed


Ok so I'm home now and having a go at this measuring lark. So for quads where do I measure? Middle? Top? Top of my leg is bigger so I'd rather measure there :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Quad - 25.5

Bicep - A smidge over 15


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Ok so I'm home now and having a go at this measuring lark. So for quads where do I measure? Middle? Top? Top of my leg is bigger so I'd rather measure there :lol:


Peak of quad when tense 

26" here, 32" waist. Legs are my best asset lol


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Right I can't help it:

30" waist

17" biceps

23.5" quads


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

shadow4509 said:


> Right I can't help it:
> 
> 30" waist
> 
> ...


We all measured cocks earlier too, 2.5" here.

:lol:


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> We all measured cocks earlier too, 2.5" here.
> 
> :lol:


I'm not joining in that game!

Mines shriveled up and is gonna fall off due to lack of use - the missus is 2 weeks away from due day and I'm not gonna lie I've seen smaller elephants!


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Peak of quad when tense
> 
> 26" here, 32" waist. Legs are my best asset lol


What's your leg routine look like mate?

Do you go for volume like felon?

My legs can take a beasting, but still they refuse to grow. Even split them up doing quads separately to hamstrings/glutes, so I could spend more time on them but nothing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 38

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 200lbs(14 stone 4lbs)

Calories 5072

Macros Carbs-443 Fat-218 Protein-321

Woke up 1lb lighter again this morning.Not really surprised because I did put a lot of water weight on with the M1T.Leg day today....They're getting destroyed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

shadow4509 said:


> What's your leg routine look like mate?
> 
> Do you go for volume like felon?
> 
> My legs can take a beasting, but still they refuse to grow. Even split them up doing quads separately to hamstrings/glutes, so I could spend more time on them but nothing


I just do them once a week, heavy and high volume.

Yesterday I did;

Leg Press

15x150kg

12x200kg

10x300kg

8x350kg

6x400kg

Seated Ham curls

4 sets of 10 super slow concentrate on squeeze, from 40-80kg

Leg Extensions

12x50kg

12x60kg

12x70kg

12x80kg

Dropset 3x7 110kg,55kg,30kg

Then 4 sets of standing calf raises up to 100kg.

Sorry @FelonE for the spam :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't mind


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I just do them once a week, heavy and high volume.
> 
> Yesterday I did;
> 
> ...


No squats?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I just do them once a week, heavy and high volume.
> 
> Yesterday I did;
> 
> ...


Ok so I think I'm just not genetically gifted in the leg department, for size.

Tuesdays quad session looked like this

Pre exhaust on leg extension 4 sets

Leg press

20x160kg

15x 240kg

12x 320kg

10x 400kg

Then work back to original weight, failing on each set

Hack squat

15x 40kg

12x 80kg

8x 120kg

6x 160kg

DB lunges

3x20 20kg DB in each hand

Leg extension

12x 125lb

10x 200lb

8x 215lb

6x215lb

Pretty much crawl out the gym looking like a mess, next day nothing - not a DOM in sight.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My twiglets lol


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> My twiglets lol


It's your first cycle though mate, they've got plenty of time to grow and from a good base!

You're planing to compete in a couple of years aren't you? I was planning to go for my first comp next year, depending on how I look in Feb.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No squats?


Alternate between squats and leg press each week 

Mostly leg press though as training partner can't squat so I get mad at him PMSL

Squats I go up to 180kg for several. Have to be in the mood for that though :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> It's your first cycle though mate, they've got plenty of time to grow and from a good base!
> 
> You're planing to compete in a couple of years aren't you? I was planning to go for my first comp next year, depending on how I look in Feb.


Yeah in a couple of years when I'm bigger and looking better.I just don't wanna stand on stage looking like I don't lift lol.What category are you gonna enter?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Yeah in a couple of years when I'm bigger and looking better.I just don't wanna stand on stage looking like I don't lift lol.What category are you gonna enter?


Well planning on UKBFF as it's weight classes and as I wasn't gifted with height, thought this may be the better option.

I'm staying on till Feb and then will assess

and go from there.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Alternate between squats and leg press each week
> 
> Mostly leg press though as training partner can't squat so I get mad at him PMSL
> 
> Squats I go up to 180kg for several. Have to be in the mood for that though :lol:


Training partner can't squat? He's fired


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> Well planning on UKBFF as it's weight classes and as I wasn't gifted with height, thought this may be the better option.
> 
> I'm staying on till Feb and then will assess
> 
> and go from there.


Same,I'm thinking 90kg class


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

You can do first timers?? No weight catergory. When u say 90 kg. do u mean under 90 kg or over? As 2 dif classes. As once your in STAGE condition ull be surprised how little you can weigh.. Im now 88 kg in the pic i posted yday .. I was 104 with abs before prep. And im stronger now too so no muscle loss just water n fat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> You can do first timers?? No weight catergory. When u say 90 kg. do u mean under 90 kg or over? As 2 dif classes. As once your in STAGE condition ull be surprised how little you can weigh.. Im now 88 kg in the pic i posted yday .. I was 104 with abs before prep. And im stronger now too so no muscle loss just water n fat


Oh right.Tbh honest I haven't looked that much in to it atm.Didn't know first timers was no weight class,maybe that'd be better then.Yeah I meant under 90kg cos in two years I think I could be quite a bit over 90kg and still quite lean so would cut down ok.

Edit.You look great btw


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh seen a fair few ppl on here hit around 105 ish kg then end up around 85-88 stage weight..

Yes buddy first timers not weight catergory. So culd be against some monsters culd be against some twigs. But aslong as ur condition and symetry is a step above .. Its anybodys game... Thats my view. Most of the guys in the weight catergorys are vets who know the game well. Were as first timers ur all novice and level playing field to a degree .

Thats how i see it anyway 

All i know is . Im putting in that extra 10 percent . I wna walk away no1 at what ever i enter/ do in life.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh seen a fair few ppl on here hit around 105 ish kg then end up around 85-88 stage weight..
> 
> Yes buddy first timers not weight catergory. So culd be against some monsters culd be against some twigs. But aslong as ur condition and symetry is a step above .. Its anybodys game... Thats my view. Most of the guys in the weight catergorys are vets who know the game well. Were as first timers ur all novice and level playing field to a degree .
> 
> ...


Same as mate.I never do anything halfar$ed.Always want to be the best at whatever I do,got a competitive nature


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Good man . Always been like that.

Age 13 junior banger racing . First race came last. Reat of season top 3 and won championship

Age 19 british minimoto championship first 3 races out of top 10 rest of season 1st or 2nd . Runner up im championship

Age 24 bought a gsxr600 was doing lap times round snetterton just inside bsb 600 superstock qualifying times 2:01 . But didnt have the wonga to try club racing ..

Age 25 bodybuilding... To be continued . Hahaha

Thinks its what sets champions apart from people who just want to participate.. I see the top guy and think if he can do it... So can i !

Not to say im ever gna be a champion!!!!

Just always put in everything and done gd at what ive chosen so far... IM SURE YOU WILL TOO. Buddy!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Training partner can't squat? He's fired


Lol he's 10 years older than me so I'll let him off - old man knees


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Good man . Always been like that.
> 
> Age 13 junior banger racing . First race came last. Reat of season top 3 and won championship
> 
> ...


For me I got in to dnb mc'ing and ended up performing alongside Grooverider to name one. Then producing and got a few tracks signed and now I'm here lol. Been training 2yrs, gave up drink and drugs, eaten clean and weighed my food the whole time. I don't do anything to make up the numbers. Good luck with what you're doing mate. Hard work always pays off


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm aiming to go in for a beginners class next year, i'm not gifted with height or size or weight so i'll probably be in the lightest class, not sure what that would be?

My concern is there are no expectations set so you could walk out on stage 5 times smaller than everyone else.

i want a fighting chance not to look like a moron.

I also need a coach to help me for contest prep.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> You can do first timers?? No weight catergory. When u say 90 kg. do u mean under 90 kg or over? As 2 dif classes. As once your in STAGE condition ull be surprised how little you can weigh.. Im now 88 kg in the pic i posted yday .. I was 104 with abs before prep. And im stronger now too so no muscle loss just water n fat


I didn't know that about first timers thanks for sharing. The weight classes have always put me off as I'm 6'3" and I would need a sh1t ton more mass to not look completely twig like on stage potentially stood next to someone the same weight, same condition and a foot shorter! Tbh the height thing is the one thing holding me back atm but hey Lou ferrigno was 6'5" so I guess there's hope!

And good point about how little people can weigh when in true contest condition.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I didn't know that about first timers thanks for sharing. The weight classes have always put me off as I'm 6'3" and I would need a sh1t ton more mass to not look completely twig like on stage potentially stood next to someone the same weight, same condition and a foot shorter! Tbh the height thing is the one thing holding me back atm but hey Lou ferrigno was 6'5" so I guess there's hope!
> 
> Yes mate ive seen the top 3 in first timers be maybe 20 kg in weight differential.
> 
> And yeh in clothes i look just as big yet. Im 16 kg lighter lol funny old thing the body


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> How tall are you? You have a very impressive physique


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> I didn't know that about first timers thanks for sharing. The weight classes have always put me off as I'm 6'3" and I would need a sh1t ton more mass to not look completely twig like on stage potentially stood next to someone the same weight, same condition and a foot shorter! Tbh the height thing is the one thing holding me back atm but hey Lou ferrigno was 6'5" so I guess there's hope!
> 
> And good point about how little people can weigh when in true contest condition.


I'm 5'9. Am I the shortest fvcker here???


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

5.9-5.10


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> I'm 5'9. Am I the shortest fvcker here???


I'm 5'8" or 5'9"


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Try eggs in your oats if you haven't already. Just cook it, even overcook it a little so its a bit TOO thick, then crack in an egg or two and quickly stir them in.
> 
> Sounds rank... but absolutely is not. Best porridge ever and no eggy taste and plenty of protein and fats.
> 
> ...





Lance Uppercut said:


> I get that a lot.
> 
> Seriously though, don't knock it til you've tried it. I've seen many a convert to the oaty-eggy ways.


Can confirm egg whites in proats (Oats & whey) is good :thumbup1: Tried it a while back on the recommendation of a friend. Good way to add some volume and make them more filling.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Mines 34


When you measure your waist are you measuring above your navel with your stomach fully relaxed?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> Ok so I'm home now and having a go at this measuring lark. So for quads where do I measure? Middle? Top? Top of my leg is bigger so I'd rather measure there :lol:


I personally measure the middle of the quad.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> When you measure your waist are you measuring above your navel with your stomach fully relaxed?


round my belly button,relaxed yeah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg day done

Squats-Bar,40,60,80,100,120,120,100,100,80,80,60,60,60,40,40,40

Leg Press-120,170,220,270,320,270,220,170,170,120,120

Leg Extension

Seated Hamstring Curls

Seated Calves

Standing Calves

Can't remember the weight of the extensions but it wasn't very heavy,about 50kg I think.4 sets of about 10 with 2 drop sets.Stood up after I'd finished em and my legs buckled lol.

Was supposed to do abs but was totally exhausted and didn't have the energy.

The 20 min walk home was slow and painful.

Good session


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Leg day done
> 
> Squats-Bar,40,60,80,100,120,120,100,100,80,80,60,60,60,40,40,40
> 
> ...


17 sets of squats


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> 17 sets of squats


Don't get me wrong I wasn't pushing out many reps by the time I got to 120kg lol,maybe 3 or 4


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> round my belly button,relaxed yeah


You're pretty lean then. I'm 38" above my navel. Too many biscuits lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> You're pretty lean then. I'm 38" above my navel. Too many biscuits lol


I am quite lean


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I am quite lean


I got myself down to 33 about one and half years ago. I did a cut natural but lost a lot of muscle. I won't be making that mistake again


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

BennyC said:


> Can confirm egg whites in proats (Oats & whey) is good :thumbup1: Tried it a while back on the recommendation of a friend. Good way to add some volume and make them more filling.


YES, redemption :tongue:

I used to do the egg white thing too, but got sick of wasting yolks. Just dive in next time mate and stick the yolk in too. Adds in some good fat and gives it an even better consistency. Guarantee you'll like it.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

PaulB said:


> You're pretty lean then. I'm 38" above my navel. Too many biscuits lol


Same. 38". Just measured BEFORE breakfast lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Same. 38". Just measured BEFORE breakfast lol


Fvcks me off, I look pregnant most of the time.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

PaulB said:


> Fvcks me off, I look pregnant most of the time.


Yep totally same here. My legs (25.5 measured last night) are surprisingly lean as well which makes it even more annoying. I would pretty much have to go back from 15 stone to 13 stone for a non inflated stomach!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> I got myself down to 33 about one and half years ago. I did a cut natural but lost a lot of muscle. I won't be making that mistake again


33%bf? :whistling:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> 33%bf? :whistling:


Biatch lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Biatch lol


Sorry mate couldn't resist


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Sorry mate couldn't resist


I give it out, I can take it back. Tis the law of UKM.. :cool2:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

PaulB said:


> I give it out, I can take it back. Tis the law of UKM.. :cool2:


The first rule of UKM is you do NOT TALK ABOUT UKM!


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Leg day done
> 
> Squats-Bar,40,60,80,100,120,120,100,100,80,80,60,60,60,40,40,40
> 
> ...


Jesus mate how long do you spend in the gym


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> Jesus mate how long do you spend in the gym


90 mins


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 39

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 200lbs(14 stone 4lbs)

Calories 5072

Macros Carbs-443 Fat-218 Protein-321

No change in weight today but still feel I'm looking leaner,even on 5000+ cals.I feel more hungry on this bulk than I did when I was eating 2400 cals and cutting.Legs are aching a bit from leg day yesterday but I like it.It's a rest day today so just gonna chill and take Jiinx out for a big walk in a bit,tire the fvcker out.

5 1/2 weeks in and it's going good.Be interesting to see how much water I've dropped after PCT and see how much I've really gained.Just gonna keep eating and destroying every muscle.

Been some helpful people on here that have given me good advice and made this cycle easier :thumb:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> DAY 39
> 
> Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)
> 
> ...


Nice one buddy... Do you use a foam roller?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Nice one buddy... Do you use a foam roller?


Cheers mate.No I don't


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Training today?

Time for back for me!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Training today?
> 
> Time for back for me!


Nah mate,weekends are rest days.Going to take the dog on a 2hr walk in a bit,we're both sat eating our scrambled eggs lol.

Nice lat spread bruv,have a good workout


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate.No I don't


It's a great way of easing the general aches and pains of training. Helps stretch the muscles and heal quicker too. Well worth it


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

musclemate said:


> It's a great way of easing the general aches and pains of training. Helps stretch the muscles and heal quicker too. Well worth it


You forgot to mention how enjoyable the experience of foam rolling is, and how it doesn't hurt at all


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

shadow4509 said:


> You forgot to mention how enjoyable the experience of foam rolling is, and how it doesn't hurt at all


Got to keep some surprises back mate :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Took Jiinx for a 9 mile walk earlier lol,the day after leg day.I was limping the last half hour.Came back and had a 1100 calories shake that didn't touch the fvcking sides.Then we both crashed on the sofa haha



Jiinx havin her first paddle ever lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Took Jiinx for a 9 mile walk earlier lol,the day after leg day.I was limping the last half hour.Came back and had a 1100 calories shake that didn't touch the fvcking sides.Then we both crashed on the sofa haha
> 
> View attachment 155866
> 
> ...


Bless!

Bit far from you but if you feel like a good walk, get yourself over to virginia water.

Puppy loves it, swims from one side of the lake to the other chasing ducks!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

How are you finding pinning quads mate? did my first and second jabs in left and right quad respectively, mega pip! First one I was shaking like mad but yesterdays (2nd) I was cold as ice, nice smooth injection but today it's killing. Just wondered if it was a quad thing?

Going to try glutes next, wanted to do quads first so I could see everything properly and learn to pin one handed 

@FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> How are you finding pinning quads mate? did my first and second jabs in left and right quad respectively, mega pip! First one I was shaking like mad but yesterdays (2nd) I was cold as ice, nice smooth injection but today it's killing. Just wondered if it was a quad thing?
> 
> Going to try glutes next, wanted to do quads first so I could see everything properly and learn to pin one handed
> 
> @FelonE


Out of 6 jabs I've only had pip once mate and that was cos I went too low.I'm finding quads easy.Where abouts are you putting it in your quad?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 41

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone(

Current Weight 202lbs(14 stone 6lbs)

Calories 5072

Macros Carbs-443 Fat-218 Protein-321

Weight is back up again today,don't look like I've put much fat on.Halfway through my cycle now and it's been good,I've enjoyed it.Chest/abs today so gonna fvck them up in a bit and I'll report after.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Out of 6 jabs I've only had pip once mate and that was cos I went too low.I'm finding quads easy.Where abouts are you putting it in your quad?


First one was way too low so that ended with pip in lower quad and knee, basically if you look at series 1 on spot injections I'm bang on there. Upper outer quad, I pin every Saturday afternoon, first jab I had pip till Tuesday and 2nd one has cleared up today, only putting in 1.5ml of 300mg CR Test E.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I just can't pin quads done it a few times but hate it. Pecs and glute for me any day.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> First one was way too low so that ended with pip in lower quad and knee, basically if you look at series 1 on spot injections I'm bang on there. Upper outer quad, I pin every Saturday afternoon, first jab I had pip till Tuesday and 2nd one has cleared up today, only putting in 1.5ml of 300mg CR Test E.


so you had pip for only 3 days? (sat-tue) in virgin muscle?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

aqualung said:


> so you had pip for only 3 days? (sat-tue) in virgin muscle?


 :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> I just can't pin quads done it a few times but hate it. Pecs and glute for me any day.


PECS! your brave :|

Dont think i could do that!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> PECS! your brave :|
> 
> Dont think i could do that!


There sooo easy and painless mate u have both hands free right in front of you give them a go you won't go back trust me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back from the gym

Chest

Flat Bench

Hammer Grip Incline Machne(plate loaded)

Low Cable Crossover

High Cable Cossover

Db Hammer grip Bench Press

Pec Deck

4 sets of 8-12 with 2 extra drop sets

Abs

Decline Leg Raises

Decline Crunches

Double Crunches

Twisting Crunches

Side Bends with 24kg Kettlebell

Side to Sides with 10kg Medicine Ball

4 sets to failure on all

Little bit disappointed with flat bench today,did 100kg for 5 last week so was hoping to get 6 today but could only get 4.The rest of the chest workout was great.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> There sooo easy and painless mate u have both hands free right in front of you give them a go you won't go back trust me.


That does make logical sense! i would constantly think i'm going to stab my heart or lung.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Back from the gym
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


Main thing is you had a great workout though mate. I hate it if I fail a pb or do 1 rep less than the week before - but it just makes me even more determined the next workout :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> There sooo easy and painless mate u have both hands free right in front of you give them a go you won't go back trust me.


Agreed. Pecs, Bi's, Tri's and delts all the way


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Agreed. Pecs, Bi's, Tri's and delts all the way


Noooo lol quads mate quads


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Noooo lol quads mate quads


Nah. I always clip a nerve :lol:

Glutes are easy too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starting to get a bit frustrated. Eating over 5000 cals and not gaining now....not even fat


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

time to switch the routine round then , do a week of drop setting every exercise you do to failure -that'll shock the muscles and up the calories - no gain = not enough food.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Starting to get a bit frustrated. Eating over 5000 cals and not gaining now....not even fat


Jesus. Don't think I could eat that many calories in a day unless I was downing mcdonalds 24/7 lol, 3500 is alright for me thank fcuk!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> time to switch the routine round then , do a week of drop setting every exercise you do to failure -that'll shock the muscles and up the calories - no gain = not enough food.


I've been drop setting every exercise for weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Jesus. Don't think I could eat that many calories in a day unless I was downing mcdonalds 24/7 lol, 3500 is alright for me thank fcuk!


I could still eat more lol


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I've been drop setting every exercise for weeks


then you are not starting at your maximum weight 

*in your earlier post you said you did 5 x 100kg for flat bench- was this the first exercise you did and the first weight?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I could still eat more lol


Lucky you. I've done 4000 a few times, after hitting my calories still been hungry at night.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> then you are not starting at your maximum weight


I am mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Starting to get a bit frustrated. Eating over 5000 cals and not gaining now....not even fat


As mentioned switch training up.

What's the split at the moment? Just one muscle group each day and weekends off?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> As mentioned switch training up.
> 
> What's the split at the moment? Just one muscle group each day and weekends off?


Yeah


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah


How about a push/pull/legs routine?

Or an upper/lower/upper/lower routine?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> How about a push/pull/legs routine?
> 
> Or an upper/lower/upper/lower routine?


Might give a four day split a go. That extra day of not burning calories might do it. The rate I burn cals is ridiculousl


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

can you give me a breakdown of your chest day (just chest will do) with weights used and in sequence , i.e from first exercise like this , can you get a spotter /train with someone? .

flat bench dropset (100x5 , 80 x 8 , 60 x 10 ) etc


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Might give a four day split a go. That extra day of not burning calories might do it. The rate I burn cals is ridiculousl


It would mate, 3 day split on a push/pull/legs done right would ruin you and help you gain.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> can you give me a breakdown of your chest day (just chest will do) with weights used and in sequence , i.e from first exercise like this
> 
> flat bench dropset (100x5 , 80 x 8 , 60 x 10 ) etc


Flat bench.100.100.90.90.60.40

Incline Machine.70.70.70.70.40.20

Low cable.46.46.46.46.36.28

High cable. As above

Hammer grip db.40.40.40.40.32.24

Pec deck.89.89.89.89.45.24

The db bench was 40kg altogether not each db

Can't remember exact reps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It would mate, 3 day split on a push/pull/legs done right would ruin you and help you gain.


Delete some messages mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It would mate, 3 day split on a push/pull/legs done right would ruin you and help you gain.


I just feel like I should be at the gym. 3 days a week would kill me I'd be thinking I'm missing out


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I just feel like I should be at the gym. 3 days a week would kill me I'd be thinking I'm missing out


Done 

I know what you mean, it's hard mate. But you have to mix it up, probably every 6 weeks tbh.

I've just gone back to a 5 day split these last 2 weeks and it's been great. Previous was PPL mon/wed/fri and I made some great gains :beer:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I just feel like I should be at the gym. 3 days a week would kill me I'd be thinking I'm missing out


I'd agree with you here, the idea of only training 3 times a week. I would probably go mad.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I just feel like I should be at the gym. 3 days a week would kill me I'd be thinking I'm missing out


Less is more sometimes.

Got to my strongest and subsequently heaviest using Doggcrapp / 3 days per week. They were short but intense sessions too. I refuse to train more than 4 days a week, don't mistake this for laziness or lack of dedication, it just simply isn't necessary.

Briefly skimmed the last page but you're doing a good what 40+ sets in your chest workout alone? That's some energy you're expending there. Lower volume, higher intensity and higher frequency imo.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BennyC said:


> Less is more sometimes.
> 
> Got to my strongest and subsequently heaviest using Doggcrapp / 3 days per week. They were short but intense sessions too. I refuse to train more than 4 days a week, don't mistake this for laziness or lack of dedication, it just simply isn't necessary.
> 
> Briefly skimmed the last page but you're doing a good what 40+ sets in your chest workout alone? That's some energy you're expending there. Lower volume, higher intensity and higher frequency imo.


Maybe because I'm an ectomorph as well I'm just doing too much. Before this cycle my maintenance cals were 4000 @ 13stone


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Maybe because I'm an ectomorph as well I'm just doing too much. Before this cycle my maintenance cals were 4000 @ 13stone


tbh looking at your routine this is what i am thinking - your chest routine posted above contains 3 exercises i would scrap (high/low cable /pec deck) - and thro in db flys , same with incline machine- do incline db instead and ask for someone to spot you.

you are at the stage you need to shock your muscles again by changing your routine around completely.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> tbh looking at your routine this is what i am thinking - your chest routine posted above contains 3 exercises i would scrap (high/low cable /pec deck) - and thro in db flys , same with incline machine- do incline db instead and ask for someone to spot you.
> 
> you are at the stage you need to shock your muscles again by changing your routine around completely.


I agree


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Maybe because I'm an ectomorph as well I'm just doing too much. Before this cycle my maintenance cals were 4000 @ 13stone


That's mad, what I would give for your metabolism.

Currently conditioning mine with maintenance approx 2700 @ just over 13 stone. Though I was never slim as a child or teenager.

Personally I would cut a lot of volume and increase intensity/frequency. Have a quick read of DC training, assisted you could do very well on it. Total opposite of what you're used to though. More than one way to skin a cat... (you could probably run it one day on one day off, rather than a 3 day rolling upper/lower)

(If you're hitting a muscle group in the same plane of motion more than once it's unnecessary imo, hit it harder with the first exercise and move on)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BennyC said:


> That's mad, what I would give for your metabolism.
> 
> Currently conditioning mine with maintenance approx 2700 @ just over 13 stone. Though I was never slim as a child or teenager.
> 
> ...


My metabolism is great for cutting lol bulkings harder though


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I have seen a thread on here befor gains do tend to stop for alot of people around the 8 week mark. My last cycle was the same.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> I have seen a thread on here befor gains do tend to stop for alot of people around the 8 week mark. My last cycle was the same.


I'll of been on 6 weeks tomorrow. Thing is I'm 20lbs up but alot of that came quick from the M1T so I know it's water. Don't wanna end cycle and lose the water weight and have gained a couple of pounds lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

You may not go up much further in weight in the coming week, but imho the test will help solidify the gains made from M1t. I imagine you will carry on gaining lbm, but it's going to be a lot more subtle in comparison.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cronus said:


> You may not go up much further in weight in the coming week, but imho the test will help solidify the gains made from M1t. I imagine you will carry on gaining lbm, but it's going to be a lot more subtle in comparison.


That's what I'm hoping mate,that maybe I'm gaining but dropping water weight or something.Fvck knows lol I'm doing everything I can to get the most out of this cycle so I suppose after pct we'll see.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

BennyC said:


> maintenance approx 2700 @ just over 13 stone. Though I was never slim as a child or teenager.
> 
> )


Ditto... Word for word.

If i were able to eat 5000cals daily to maintain/lean bulk... i'd be a happy man.

Well... happIER. i'd probably still be hungry.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Ditto... Word for word.
> 
> If i were able to eat 5000cals daily to maintain/lean bulk... i'd be a happy man.
> 
> Well... happIER. i'd probably still be hungry.


I came to terms with the idea I will never be satisfied by a food portion size recently. It was a sad day.

Recently I felt full but that was only owing to having eaten off a low table sat hunched over on a sofa, so was basically indigestion, not the best way to go about it!

Had fillet steak & unlimited chips in France recently and stopped myself after 3 plates because I could tell the waitresses were getting annoyed :lol:

I would eat until I burst if it wasn't bad for me. Long term goal is to get my maintenance calories / BMR up to nearer 3,000 calories over the next year or two. Reverse dieting for the win.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

FelonE said:


> That's what I'm hoping mate,that maybe I'm gaining but dropping water weight or something.Fvck knows lol I'm doing everything I can to get the most out of this cycle so I suppose after pct we'll see.


Only just noticed, I love your signature lol


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

BennyC said:


> I came to terms with the idea I will never be satisfied by a food portion size recently. It was a sad day.
> 
> Recently I felt full but that was only owing to having eaten off a low table sat hunched over on a sofa, so was basically indigestion, not the best way to go about it!
> 
> ...


Hear hear mate. 

I lost 5 stone about 3 years back after several temporarily successful but ultimately failed attempts in the past. I was saying the GF a while back that i sincerely wonder if i've ever felt like i genuinely couldn't eat any more. I have a bottomless pit.

Discovering the universally known, but willfully ignored "secret" of the energy balance to control your weight was like winning the jackpot. I love the control i have over my body comp now, rather than just blindly stabbing in the dark by "eating clean" and hoping to lose weight. Or getting fat and blaming it on something random.. like carbs.

I both love and hate calories. It's a double edged sword.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Only just noticed, I love your signature lol


I haven't got one mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Ditto... Word for word.
> 
> If i were able to eat 5000cals daily to maintain/lean bulk... i'd be a happy man.
> 
> Well... happIER. i'd probably still be hungry.


You think you'd be happier but it can be a chore


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Lance Uppercut said:


> I both love and hate calories. It's a double edged sword.


Right in the feels. CBL was the start of this slippery slope.



FelonE said:


> You think you'd be happier but it can be a chore


Struggle to believe that, I like eating too much, too much :tongue:


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I haven't got one mate lol


"Natty status......void!" is what I meant


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cronus said:


> "Natty status......void!" is what I meant


Oooooh lol sorry I'm being thick.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Decided to go ppl for a change


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Decided to go ppl for a change


I switched to ppl a few weeks back and loving it mate but I'm cutting and felt I wasn't recovering enough on a four day split as well as cardio on off days that was my reason for it but will probably keep doing it on cycle


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

If you're interested, by ppl routine looks like this:

Push: Chest, tri's

Pull: Back, shoulders, bis

Legs: Legs, abs

can be a bit tricky working out where to put certain things, like shoulders for example. Easy to overlap and risk exhausting muscles for the next days workout.

For example i don't like doing chest and shoulders on the same day as one will inevitably be focused on more than the other, but i also don't like doing shoulders the day before chest because it wears out my front delts meaning my bench will be compromised the next day.

Hence why i work shoulders on pull day, the day after chest.

Good thing about push pull legs is the versatility. Plus if you need to miss a day for whatever reason you just pick up where you left off. No rigid schedule according to the day of the week.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Decided to go ppl for a change


I'm currently doing PPL with a slight addition, basically I do

Pull

Rest

Push

Rest

Legs

Push (every other week I changed to pull)

Rest


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This will be my routine I think.Feel free to critique ya ba$tards

Push (Chest/Triceps/Shoulders):

Flat Barbell Bench Press: 3x5

Seated (or Standing) Barbell Shoulder/Overhead Press: 3x5

Incline Barbell Bench Press: 3x5

Dumbbell Side Lateral Raise: 3x10-12

Rope Pushdowns (circuit machine): 3x10-12

Overhead Dumbbell Extension or similar triceps exercise: 3x10-12

Shrugs(circuit machine or dumbbells): 3x10-12

Pull (Back/Biceps):

Barbell Rows: 3x5

Lat Pulldowns with (Long Bar or V-bar) (circuit machine): 3x8-10

Seated Rows (circuit machine) - optional if already doing barbell rows: 3x8-10

Face-pulls: 3x-10-12

Barbell Bicep Curls (Alternate between close and normal grip): 4x-10-12

Choice of one other bicep exercise (typically Hammer Curls): 3x10-12

Legs (Quad/Ham/Calves):

Barbell Squats: 4x5-6

Leg Press (optional if already doing above squats): 3x8-10

Leg Extensions (circuit machine): 3x10-12

Hamstring Curls (circuit machine): 3x10-12

Standing Calf Raises (circuit machine): 5x10-12

Abs every session


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> This will be my routine I think.Feel free to critique ya ba$tards
> 
> Push (Chest/Triceps/Shoulders):
> 
> ...


A lot going on there!

Why abs every session? Your stomach muscles are the same as any other muscle in your body, they need time to rest and repair. Once or twice a week at most.

I never train abs, but always get comments on my six pack. Abs get hit during big compound moves anyway - deads, squats, bent over rows etc.

If you've got enough energy to be doing that much volume you aren't going to full intensity and max weights on your exercises.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> A lot going on there!
> 
> Why abs every session? Your stomach muscles are the same as any other muscle in your body, they need time to rest and repair. Once or twice a week at most.
> 
> ...


It's just a routine I found.What would you change?

I love hitting abs,used to do them 5 days a week


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> It's just a routine I found.What would you change?
> 
> I love hitting abs,used to do them 5 days a week


2 days on 1 day off

Chest/biceps

Legs

REST

Delts/triceps

Back

REST

Repeat

It's gonna be hard for you to change because I know you like your volume and clearly it has been working for you, but as already stated maybe time for a change for a few months.

As an example this is my exact delts/tricep session from Thursday gone:

DB shoulder press

Warm up 1 25kg x12

Warm up 2 32.5kg x10

Working set 40kg x8 rest/pause x4

Seated lateral raises

Warm up 1 15kg x12

Working set 22.5kg x10

Drop set 20kg x8 + half reps

Cable lateral raises

Working set 40lb x10

Drop set 30lb x6

BB shrugs

3 sets

10x 160kg

Then triceps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 42(6 weeks in)

Starting Weight 182lbs(13 stone)

Current Weight 201lbs(14 stone 5lbs)

Calories 5072

Macros Carbs-443 Fat-218 Protein-321

Weight has gone down a pound again today,seems to be fluctuating a lot lately,probably water changes etc.

Today's a rest day because I've changed to a 3 day routine for a while.Have been doing very high volume workouts for a while and things have slowed down,time for a change.Will be hard to get used to not being at the gym 5 days a week,feel lazy now lol.

Being an ectomorph I need as many cals as I can get and tbh I've probably been burning too much in my intense workouts.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Fair play for not being stubborn and recognising you need a change and acting on it! I know from experience that once you get stuck in that high volume trap it can be hard to get out of it and thinking that more time in the gym/more sets is what you need.

I'm gradually learning the true meaning of INTENSITY and I'm believing more and more that this is the key to muscle growth. The fact is, when you give every last ounce of energy in a set intensely the. You need to do so much less volume than you think.

Remember, training itself is one of the most catabolic states you will find yourself in so don't prolong it, hit it HARD and get out the gym and start recovering.

Looking forward to incoming gainzzz


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Fair play for not being stubborn and recognising you need a change and acting on it! I know from experience that once you get stuck in that high volume trap it can be hard to get out of it and thinking that more time in the gym/more sets is what you need.
> 
> I'm gradually learning the true meaning of INTENSITY and I'm believing more and more that this is the key to muscle growth. The fact is, when you give every last ounce of energy in a set intensely the. You need to do so much less volume than you think.
> 
> ...


It's hard trying to change your mindset from more more more to less lol.I love training but have had and have atm a problem with my bicep so maybe so many reps and sets hasn't been helping it.A while ago I wouldn't of taken any advice on board but there's so many people on here who know a lot more than me,so now I listen to what people say so I can improve


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

I've started watching and following the Dorian Yates blood and guts videos on you tube.

Very interesting and totally opposite to the high volume / rep exercise routines.

I recommend you have a look at them on you tube.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hannibal said:


> I've started watching and following the Dorian Yates blood and guts videos on you tube.
> 
> Very interesting and totally opposite to the high volume / rep exercise routines.
> 
> I recommend you have a look at them on you tube.


I'll check it out,it's getting past the mind bit of it


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's hard trying to change your mindset from more more more to less lol.I love training but have had and have atm a problem with my bicep so maybe so many reps and sets hasn't been helping it.A while ago I wouldn't of taken any advice on board but there's so many people on here who know a lot more than me,so now I listen to what people say so I can improve


I'm with you there buddy, it took me a long time of ignoring the facts and churning out 30 sets of legs at a moderate intensity before I made a change. So many awesome physiques have been built this way it'd be silly not to give it a try. And even if you don't like it much your body should respond to the change.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> I've started watching and following the Dorian Yates blood and guts videos on you tube.
> 
> Very interesting and totally opposite to the high volume / rep exercise routines.
> 
> I recommend you have a look at them on you tube.





FelonE said:


> I'll check it out,it's getting past the mind bit of it


Definitely worth a look!

I base my sessions on these


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> Definitely worth a look!
> 
> I base my sessions on these


Maybe i need to be looking at this instead of doing so much volume


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

If you find a PPL to be a little too little you could consider an Upper / Lower twice a week. With a days rest between and then the weekend off.

Currently what I'm doing, used some principles from Layne Norton's PHAT training and condensed it down a bit and kind of blended some of the DC principles in too. I can give you more detail if you like but in essence it's the first two days Lower/Upper focusing on strength so low volume and heavy load. Days rest. The the next two days Lower/Upper focusing on hypertrophy so moderate volume and moderate load (note not excessive volume! 6 sets usually per muscle group.

Variation can be quite a powerful tool in overcoming strength plateau. Banging on about it a bit I know but DC has you training a particular lift 3 times in two weeks but only performing a certain exercise once. You might squat 3 times in two weeks like I was but you'll back squat once, front squat once and maybe leg press/V/Hack squat once too. Stuck 25KG on my squat in 8 weeks and all my other lifts increased too despite having significantly decreased my lifting volume and frequency of performing that particular exercise.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Maybe i need to be looking at this instead of doing so much volume


Give it a try for a few weeks.

Just keep the intensity up, don't be afraid to push those weights right up for that one working set that counts. A spotter is a very good idea, especially for forced reps and negatives. But you can introduce rest/pause sets if you have no spotter


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BennyC said:


> If you find a PPL to be a little too little you could consider an Upper / Lower twice a week. With a days rest between and then the weekend off.
> 
> Currently what I'm doing, used some principles from Layne Norton's PHAT training and condensed it down a bit and kind of blended some of the DC principles in too. I can give you more detail if you like but in essence it's the first two days Lower/Upper focusing on strength so low volume and heavy load. Days rest. The the next two days Lower/Upper focusing on hypertrophy so moderate volume and moderate load (note not excessive volume! 6 sets usually per muscle group.
> 
> Variation can be quite a powerful tool in overcoming strength plateau. Banging on about it a bit I know but DC has you training a particular lift 3 times in two weeks but only performing a certain exercise once. You might squat 3 times in two weeks like I was but you'll back squat once, front squat once and maybe leg press/V/Hack squat once too. Stuck 25KG on my squat in 8 weeks and all my other lifts increased too despite having significantly decreased my lifting volume and frequency of performing that particular exercise.


Can you post what your doing mate, sounds interesting?

PPL i just never felt like i'd done enough


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> I've started watching and following the Dorian Yates blood and guts videos on you tube.
> 
> Very interesting and totally opposite to the high volume / rep exercise routines.
> 
> I recommend you have a look at them on you tube.


I love the blood and guts routine. I based my current routine on it :thumb:


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Can you post what your doing mate, sounds interesting?
> 
> PPL i just never felt like i'd done enough


Currently my exercise selection and weights (to show protocol) is:



> Lower Power:
> 
> (rest, as needed)
> 
> ...


By contrast my:



> Lower HT
> 
> (Rest - 60/90s)
> 
> ...





> Upper Power
> 
> Rest - as required.
> 
> ...


Bench, Press & Dips is enough Tricep work for me generally, might throw in a heavy isolation if I feel up to it.

My Upper HT day is 2 days in one so a fair bit of volume here but lots to cover and my weekly total volume accomodates for it)



> Upper HT
> 
> Rest 60/90s
> 
> ...


I usually add in some held stretches after compounds and isolation's.

Need to work deadlifts back in soon but this is probably all changing shortly. Exercises are swapped out when I feel that progression to a weight with good form is exhausted or every 3/4 weeks. (I had been doing Savickas press, regular pull ups, BOR's and Pulldown until recently.)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When I purchased the gear for this cycle I'd only planned on doing 10 weeks,so have realised I need another vial but my source hasn't got the test e I'm on.Will it matter using a different lab?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> When I purchased the gear for this cycle I'd only planned on doing 10 weeks,so have realised I need another vial but my source hasn't got the test e I'm on.Will it matter using a different lab?


As long as dosing is the same it's all good! Obviously this varies greatly for UGL's


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> As long as dosing is the same it's all good! Obviously this varies greatly for UGL's


I'm thinking Rohm or Sphinx


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I'm thinking Rohm or Sphinx


Should be fine with either of those mate. What did you start with?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> Should be fine with either of those mate. What did you start with?


Guerilla mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm thinking Rohm or Sphinx


Sphinx is good.

Or just buy a few amps of Pharma test to stop you extending a cycle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Sphinx is good.
> 
> Or just buy a few amps of Pharma test to stop you extending a cycle


Lol what makes you think I'd extend it? Fvck it who am I kidding haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol what makes you think I'd extend it? Fvck it who am I kidding haha


PMSL because we all do!! It's an addiction lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm thinking Rohm or Sphinx


Sphinx mate too many fakes with rohm and the fakes are getting harder to spot. @infernal is using sphinx and rates it very highly.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Sphinx mate too many fakes with rohm and the fakes are getting harder to spot. @infernal is using sphinx and rates it very highly.


Phew I went with Sphinx


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Phew I went with Sphinx


Good choice. Its a real shame rohm don't get there finger out and put measures in place to stop it been so easy to fake. I am using rohm npp at the moment and very much doubt its doses at 200mg per ml.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Sphinx mate too many fakes with rohm and the fakes are getting harder to spot. @infernal is using sphinx and rates it very highly.


 @infernal0988


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> @infernal0988


Cheers mate crap with names almost got it right lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 43

Weight 201lbs(14 stone 5lbs)

Calories 5072

Macros Carbs-443 Fat-218 Protein-321

Woke up same weight this morning.Just done my 7th jab,nice and easy no drama and hopefully no pip tomorrow.I've only had pip in one jab out of 6 so far so not a bad non pip to pip ratio lol.Had the day off yesterday as I'm on a three day split now,ppl to try and put some size on,less overall sets and more rest which might help out my right bicep.Have been doing a sh1tload of sets for a while so my joints etc could probly do with a rest.

Soooo anyhoo today I will be doing back/biceps and maybe some abs,see how I feel.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> DAY 43
> 
> Weight 201lbs(14 stone 5lbs)
> 
> ...


The rest will do you good my lat cycle I did jeavy high volume and my joints were ruined after this cycle I have gone for less weigh more reps but less sets oh and added deca so joints are smoooth lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> The rest will do you good my lat cycle I did jeavy high volume and my joints were ruined after this cycle I have gone for less weigh more reps but less sets oh and added deca so joints are smoooth lol


Does Deca help with your joints then? I've been doing very high volume for about a year now,keep getting bicep strains which is probably why.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Does Deca help with your joints then? I've been doing very high volume for about a year now,keep getting bicep strains which is probably why.


Start with fish oils, decent ones daily and that will help


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Start with fish oils, decent ones daily and that will help


Wish I could use them any brand just gives me shiiits


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Start with fish oils, decent ones daily and that will help


I've been taking fish oil.multi vit and glucosamine ever since I started mate.Wasn't asking because I want to take it just wondered


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Seems uve plateued on the weight gain dude . This happened to me by week 6 of first cycle. But what u shuld b able to do now is kinda recomp the weight. Eg. I gained 3 stone in 6-8 weeks. Now clearly thats a lot of water too!! But by the end of week 15 i was same weight as week 6 but in lot better nick and like i said previously . I only lost a couple lbs after 3 monhs off . And that was my base from there on in .

Thibk my point is . I dont think ur weight will change much more but u will defo still be packing on the lean tissue. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Wish I could use them any brand just gives me shiiits


Have you tried Krill ones?



FelonE said:


> I've been taking fish oil.multi vit and glucosamine ever since I started mate.Wasn't asking because I want to take it just wondered


Old age then mate lol.

How much Adex are you on?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Seems uve plateued on the weight gain dude . This happened to me by week 6 of first cycle. But what u shuld b able to do now is kinda recomp the weight. Eg. I gained 3 stone in 6-8 weeks. Now clearly thats a lot of water too!! But by the end of week 15 i was same weight as week 6 but in lot better nick and like i said previously . I only lost a couple lbs after 3 monhs off . And that was my base from there on in .
> 
> Thibk my point is . I dont think ur weight will change much more but u will defo still be packing on the lean tissue. :thumb:


3 STONE!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh !! Hamster cheeks the works lol was 500 mg test e and 30 mg danabol ds a day. Think aromasin entered the equasion about week 6 too as i was a noob. But like i say i kept the 3 stone and wasnt the best diet... Lucky if i put on a kilo or 2 on a nice cycle now lol

Althought im ten times more concious of what i eat.

Not taking over felone just basically saying the scales dnt mean anything . U gained rapid and then stopped but u will still be growing like a mofo .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Have you tried Krill ones?
> 
> Old age then mate lol.
> 
> How much Adex are you on?


Oi cheeky lol. 0.5mg e3d mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Have you tried Krill ones?
> 
> Old age then mate lol.
> 
> How much Adex are you on?


No but I will now u mentioned them. U got a link to some?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Oi cheeky lol. 0.5mg e3d mate


Adex give me sore joints mainly in the elbow on the same dose your using switched to aromasin and pain went. Also I still got slight gyno while using adex.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Adex give me sore joints mainly in the elbow on the same dose your using switched to aromasin and pain went. Also I still got slight gyno while using adex.


Slight gyno, that's interesting considering ADEX should completly reduce down the E?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Slight gyno, that's interesting considering ADEX should completly reduce down the E?


Still possible depends on dosing etc. i can get puffy nips on 12.5 mg of aroma a day .


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Still possible depends on dosing etc. i can get puffy nips on 12.5 mg of aroma a day .


Fair point, gyno is my biggest worry but running .25mg every 3 days and they seem fine.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Fair point, gyno is my biggest worry but running .25mg every 3 days and they seem fine.


We all have different sensativity.. Im quite an estrogen whoreee so i run higher than the average and also cant run test / dbol very high without crazy amount of ai  and never touched deca lol or naps .


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> We all have different sensativity.. Im quite an estrogen whoreee so i run higher than the average and also cant run test / dbol very high without crazy amount of ai  and never touched deca lol or naps .


Did you have a higher BF before you trained?

I rememeber seeing a 50/50 split of people on here who get GYNO, would be interesting to see whether those people had a tendency to hold more BF.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nah ide say this is the fattest ive ever been in my life


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Nah ide say this is the fattest ive ever been in my life
> 
> View attachment 156060


Fat bastard.....


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Slight gyno, that's interesting considering ADEX should completly reduce down the E?


I have seen countless times on this board people still getting gyno with adex I was using pharma adex too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> No but I will now u mentioned them. U got a link to some?


http://gonutrition.com/superba-krill-oil


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back from the gym.

Back

Bent Over Rows(underhand grip)70kg,90kg,100kg-10 reps each set

Seated Rows 89kg,96kg,stack(136kg I think)-10 reps,10 reps,9 reps

V-Grip Pulldowns 89kg,96kg,113kg,-10 reps,9 reps,7 reps

Biceps

EZ Bar Curls Dunno how much the bar weighs but 20kg,25kg,30kg-12 reps,12 reps,10 reps

Hammer Curls 20kg,20kg,20kg-10 reps,10 reps,10 reps

Abs

Hanging Leg Raises

Crunches

Twisting Crunches

Double Crunches

Side Bends with 24kg Kettlebell

Side to Sides with 10kg Medicine Ball

3 x 10 on all

Sooo my first day of my new 3 day split and gotta say it was the best workout I've had in a while.Was strong and felt good.Lifting more than usually.No deads cos wasn't waiting round for ages for people to finish.Even with a lot fewer sets I was fvcking dripping with sweat cos I was able to go heavier.Could get used to this :thumb:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Back from the gym.
> 
> Back
> 
> ...


Do you do your ez bar curls standing or seated as in like a preacher?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Do you do your ez bar curls standing or seated as in like a preacher?


Standing but with absolutely no rocking at all.Can normally curl more but my right bicep is a bit dodgy atm


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Back from the gym.
> 
> Back
> 
> ...


I've noticed you seem to stay in the 8-12 rep range. I know this is supposed to be the muscle building range but, it would be good to do a volume set of 15-20 at the end of some exercises. This will push blood into the muscle, helping to get more nutrients in, and help stretch the muscle fascia, giving the muscle more volume. Just my 2p


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> I've noticed you seem to stay in the 8-12 rep range. I know this is supposed to be the muscle building range but, it would be good to do a volume set of 15-20 at the end of some exercises. This will push blood into the muscle, helping to get more nutrients in, and help stretch the muscle fascia, giving the muscle more volume. Just my 2p


I'm staying away from volume atm mate


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I'm staying away from volume atm mate


There are two ways at looking at volume. The amount of exercises you do or the amount of reps per exercise. I'm saying if you replace one set for a volume stet you'll benefit from getting the blood into the muscle and stretching it. For example, you have done EZ bar curls at 12,12,10. You could do 15, 15, 15 or 20, 20, 20.

There's two ways of building muscle, pumping blood in and stretching the fascia or heavy and breaking down the muscle fibers. Most people think high reps don't do anything when in fact it helps to give the muscle more volume. You will benefit greatly from the pump at the moment as you're using gear.

You would also benefit from some volume sets as you've said you've got a bit of a bicep injury. You would use a lighter weight as you are doing more reps thus preventing further injury by using heavier weights.

I might be telling you what you already know. Just trying to help mate.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

By how much has your bench and squat improved mate kg wise? I've quietly read through your log now but can't remember your starting figures strength wise.

Surprised @Merkleman hasn't been here taking leaves out of your book.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> By how much has your bench and squat improved mate kg wise? I've quietly read through your log now but can't remember your starting figures strength wise.
> 
> Surprised @Merkleman hasn't been here taking leaves out of your book.


Bench up 20kg,Squat 30kg but for not many reps


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

@FelonE

Listen to Rich Piana in this video regarding high reps. This is basically what my coach tells me as well.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> @FelonE
> 
> Listen to Rich Piana in this video regarding high reps. This is basically what my coach tells me as well.


I'm not doubting it mate. It's just not what I'll be doing for a while


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I'm not doubting it mate. It's just not what I'll be doing for a while


It's just for future reference mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not happy with todays delivery


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Am being sent a new tub.Happy again now lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Am being sent a new tub.Happy again now lol


had it completly leaked out?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> had it completly leaked out?!


No but if I took it out the box it would of


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Vascular legs ftw


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Vascular legs ftw


Get some new socks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> Get some new socks


Lol was waiting for that. The fvcking dog destroys them


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Vascular legs ftw


Those legs shaven?? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Those legs shaven?? :lol:


Trimmed yeah,fvcking right otherwise I look like a Werewolf


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 44

Weight 198lbs

Well seem to of woken up about 3lbs lighter today.Fvck knows how when I'm eating 5072 cals a day lol.Rest day today.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> DAY 44
> 
> Weight 198lbs
> 
> Well seem to of woken up about 3lbs lighter today.Fvck knows how when I'm eating 5072 cals a day lol.Rest day today.


Don't get bogged down with what you weigh so often bud. It can get disheartening. Weigh your maximum of once a week. Do it the same time. Ideally first thing in the morning after your morning dump, and before you eat and drink anything.

you body weight is going to fluctuate a few lbs every day anyway.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Don't get bogged down with what you weigh so often bud. It can get disheartening. Weigh your maximum of once a week. Do it the same time. Ideally first thing in the morning after your morning dump, and before you eat and drink anything.
> 
> you body weight is going to fluctuate a few lbs every day anyway.


I only do it every day so I can adjust cals etc


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> DAY 44
> 
> Weight 198lbs
> 
> Well seem to of woken up about 3lbs lighter today.Fvck knows how when I'm eating 5072 cals a day lol.Rest day today.


Slowly slowly catchy monkey and all that mate.

I hover at that weight, I just accept it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Slowly slowly catchy monkey and all that mate.
> 
> I hover at that weight, I just accept it.


A bit disappointed mate tbh.Was expecting 64lbs lbm from this cycle


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

FelonE said:


> A bit disappointed mate tbh.Was expecting 64lbs lbm from this cycle


Could always add oral tail end, d-bol, SD etc...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Could always add oral tail end, d-bol, SD etc...


Dunno mate might just leave it.Got 6 weeks left yet


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Dunno mate might just leave it.Got 6 weeks left yet


You planning to PCT or stay on?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cronus said:


> You planning to PCT or stay on?


Stay on mate until the end then PCT


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I only do it every day so I can adjust cals etc


You are adjusting your diet in a daily basis mate? I can understand that if you are prepping for a comp but not generally. It's a bit OCD (no offence bud) and you're creating work and stress for yourself.

But if it makes you feel happier...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> You are adjusting your diet in a daily basis mate? I can understand that if you are prepping for a comp but not generally. It's a bit OCD (no offence bud) and you're creating work and stress for yourself.
> 
> But if it makes you feel happier...


Lol No I don't adjust it on a daily basis,I just like to know what's going on.I'm only doing while on cycle.I don't weigh myself very often normally.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> A bit disappointed mate tbh.Was expecting 64lbs lbm from this cycle


PMSL :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL :lol:


What? Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What? Lol


63lb of lbm is achievable, but 64lb....... Just taking the píss mate :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 63lb of lbm is achievable, but 64lb....... Just taking the píss mate :lol:


Thought as much lol. Quick question, just got my vial of Sphinx and some more HCG but forgot bac water. I've had some in the fridge for 6 weeks. Can I still use it?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Thought as much lol. Quick question, just got my vial of Sphinx and some more HCG but forgot bac water. I've had some in the fridge for 6 weeks. Can I still use it?


I thought bac water meant it didnt go out of date? or for like a long time?

Or just use the sterile water is came with and freeze it (what i've done)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Thought as much lol. Quick question, just got my vial of Sphinx and some more HCG but forgot bac water. I've had some in the fridge for 6 weeks. Can I still use it?


You'll be fine


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

How you getting on bro?

Had any tingling nips, Bulging biceps or tyranasauraus sized triceps yet?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@FelonE...... Where are you lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> @FelonE...... Where are you lol


X2


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> @FelonE...... Where are you lol


X3. Might have been a deal on tuna in lidls and hes clearing all their stock out haha.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> @FelonE...... Where are you lol


X 4

Maybe he's still working his abs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> X 4
> 
> Maybe he's still working his abs :lol:


PMSL

Bet he's been raping the mrs all weekend


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

he`ll be on remand :whistling:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

He sure as shiit not down the gym


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

He's watching the entire season of breaking bad in one sitting


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Bet he's been raping the mrs all weekend


Didn't he say the mrs had gone away for like a month?? Uh oh!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> @FelonE...... Where are you lol


Was thinking the same, I thought the thread had been moved at first. I'm missing the daily updates of dog walking and lidl bargains!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Didn't he say the mrs had gone away for like a month?? Uh oh!


I think she's nipped home for the weekend and he's balls deep..... In tuna from lidl :lol:


----------

